# Just Some Workout Log :)



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey, you guys. Hope all is well. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=7d883e53930effe4ab704c2ccf5df8366d7f39bda8ad204ef5c4362884e122b7[/IMG]

Just want to start my own log on here, I hope that's okay. I just want a place wherein I can keep track of my workouts and progress, and at the same time have some sort of guide and a bunch of people willing to kick my butt when I'm losing motivation. Lol. I know that this is the best place to keep it on, as I've seen a lot of dudes who are very knowledgeable around here. So yeah, just in case I need any changes or improvements in my routine, please feel free to comment. I know my workouts are not perfect. Haha.

Alright so a little about me:

I am 23 years of age, a female. Started working out when I was 18 and over 200lbs, probably the heaviest I have been. Dropped all the weight in 2013 and got to 165 without using any supplements. I turned out alright with just working out and hitting my macros. But then life just got so busy, had my first child in 2014 which pretty much caused me to gain some of the weight back so I was basically on hiatus from all the training for a couple of years. I just recently got back to the gym and so far I think I am doing okay.

I weighed 190ish after the baby, and I am now down to 168. I stand at about 5'7 1/2". Been religiously training for a couple of months now. However, I did notice that my weight dropping is a little too slow lately. In the past month, I only lost 2lbs and my weight continues to fluctuate from time to time.

For my training regime, I hit the gym four times a week, when work (and mommy-ing) isn't too busy. Sometimes, just twice or thrice. When it's not hectic at all, I'm able to workout six days a week straight, Sunday being my off. It varies, and lately, it has been really busy so I was only able to squeeze in 3 workout days as of this week. My typical workout includes some cardio and strength training. And for my diet, I follow IIFYM though I try to get my macros from whole foods as much as possible. Still not on any supplements, other than this one from GNC (http://www.gnc.com/GNC-Womens-Ultra-Mega-Energy-Metabolism/product.jsp;jsessionid=MfPhYdqpMj3HqJyhhnD5hGC5LFNMKdgv5C2nFWRzpDftLfQ1v6SJ!795356609?productId=111826586&flavourID=59513666) - basically just a multivit that supports metabolism. I was using these thermogenics (http://www.gnc.com/GNC-Total-Lean-Burn-60-Cinnamon-Flavored/product.jsp?productId=2667934) a few weeks back but had really bad allergic reactions to the pills, so I had them exchanged for that one. Though I did sweat like crazy while I was on those pills and probably helped a tad on shedding off some pounds. Anyway, I am now really considering any other supplements that can help me get to my goals a bit quicker. So, if you guys have any suggestions, please feel free to share them. I'm a noob to supplements so that's another thing that I need assistance on. 

Alright, sorry this turned out to be quite a long read. Lol. Thank you for taking the time to read this, and I'll keep you all posted on my workouts.

xo


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Hope it goes well, just stick with it and you'll see results, as you are probably aware, dedication pays off. :thumbup1:

How do you train?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi again! Just logging today's workout. This one's probably all over the place as I spent about two hours in the gym. 

400 counts skipping rope

5 minutes stationary bike

I trained my back, and for some reason, I just couldn't pull past 8 on 60lbs (last week I couldn't pull past 5, but now I reached 8 yay), so for my back workouts I did drop sets:

Wide grip lat pulldown:

1x8 60lbs

1x12 45lbs

1x15 30lbs

Reverse grip lat pulldown:

1x8 60lbs

1x12 45lbs

1x15 30lbs

Seated cable rows:

1x8 60lbs

1x12 45lbs

1x15 30lbs

30lbs 3x15 T-bar row machine

20lbs 3x15 single arm dumbbell rows

3x15 back extensions

70lbs 3x15 barbell dealdlifts

Then some chest workouts:

20lbs 3x15 inclined barbell bench press

10lbs 3x15 inclined dumbbell flys

10lbs 3x15 dumbbell flys

30lbs 3x15 pec deck

And I finished it off with some low-impact cardio:

20lbs 10x10 medicine ball slam burpees


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Good luck


 Thank you 



Quackerz said:


> Hope it goes well, just stick with it and you'll see results, as you are probably aware, dedication pays off. :thumbup1:
> 
> How do you train?


 Hi, thank you! You are right, dedication does pay off.. I still have a long way to go, though! I just posted today's workout. Hope you can have a look and maybe let me know if there are some things that need to be altered


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

squatsxx said:


> Thank you
> 
> Hi, thank you! You are right, dedication does pay off.. I still have a long way to go, though! I just posted today's workout. Hope you can have a look and maybe let me know if there are some things that need to be altered


 Looks good. Have fun with it. :thumbup1:


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Looks good. Have fun with it. :thumbup1:


 Will do, thank you for stopping by my log!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Starting a log is a great way to keep yourself fired. Remember consistency is key in all of this.

You said that your weight fluctates a bit lately, how often do you weigh yourself? I ask because of a woman's cycle playing about with what the scales say. I recently gave my sister-in-law's diet and workout programme an overhaul, after finding out she was weighing herself a minimum of 3x a week and then losing some motivation when the scales either stopped showing as much progress or even that she'd put on weight (she's not the sharpest tool in the box, bless her). For women, I'd always suggest picking a day every 4 weeks or so - same point in your cycle each time - and weighing yourself then.

Personally, I don't worry too much what the scales say and just go by the mirror.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

After reading that back, I really don't mean it to sound too personal, just something to bear in mind, as women seem so obsessed with what the scales say.

Great progress thus far though. :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> After reading that back, I really don't mean it to sound too personal, just something to bear in mind, as women seem so obsessed with what the scales say.
> 
> Great progress thus far though. :thumbup1:


 Every 4 weeks same conversation

I've lost half a stone yay!

Next week

I've put on half a stone sadface

Next week

I've lost half a stone yay!

........

Bollocks to scales, look in a mirror


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

richardrahl said:


> Starting a log is a great way to keep yourself fired. Remember consistency is key in all of this.
> 
> You said that your weight fluctates a bit lately, how often do you weigh yourself? I ask because of a woman's cycle playing about with what the scales say. I recently gave my sister-in-law's diet and workout programme an overhaul, after finding out she was weighing herself a minimum of 3x a week and then losing some motivation when the scales either stopped showing as much progress or even that she'd put on weight (she's not the sharpest tool in the box, bless her). For women, I'd always suggest picking a day every 4 weeks or so - same point in your cycle each time - and weighing yourself then.
> 
> Personally, I don't worry too much what the scales say and just go by the mirror.





richardrahl said:


> After reading that back, I really don't mean it to sound too personal, just something to bear in mind, as women seem so obsessed with what the scales say.
> 
> Great progress thus far though. :thumbup1:


 It's alright. Women... don't we all have the same denominator? Lol. I weigh myself every two weeks, normally in the morning before I even have my breakfast. I know I shouldn't rely on the scale so much, but there's just something so fulfilling about it.  Although, lately it's just been really hard to drop weight (and so easy to gain!) and Idk why. A friend mentioned that maybe I am having some hormonal imbalance which affects my weight loss so I think I need to have that checked. But thank you, perhaps I shouldn't weigh myself that often.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

In late, but:

Following


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Went in late today, so I'm just logging this on here before I pass out lol

300 counts skip rope

10 minutes stationary bike

3x15 db curl/hammer

3x15 alt db curl

3x15 overhead db triceps extension

3x15 single arm overhead triceps extenion

3x15 tricep dips

3x15 single arm db triceps kickbacks

3x15 2 arm db tricep kickbacks

Weights are just at 5lbs, except for the overhead triceps extensions where I used a 10lb dumbbell


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike

350 skipping rope

3x15 30lb kettlebell squats

3x15 30lb kettlebell sumo squats

3x15 30lb romanian deadlifts

3x15 10lb barbell squats (bar weight is 20, do you guys count this on the total weight or?)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Presume you don't mean multiplying the weight by total sets. Just add the weight of the bar to the total, so guess you mean 3 x 15 30lb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, are you tracking your daily calorie intake. Have a look at MyFitnessPal on your smartphone, I'm assuming of course, that you have one.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Presume you don't mean multiplying the weight by total sets. Just add the weight of the bar to the total, so guess you mean 3 x 15 30lb


 Yes, I was wondering if the weight I should log are just those of the plates. But yup, so it's 3 sets 15 reps of 30lbs 



Sasnak said:


> Also, are you tracking your daily calorie intake. Have a look at MyFitnessPal on your smartphone, I'm assuming of course, that you have one.


 I am! I have MyFitnessPal. Currently doing 1680 a day.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@squatsxx, Looking good so far, nice volume per workout.

Just make sure you getting enough protein per day 

Although do you mean kg as opposed to lbs when referring to the weights?

Im only saying this because most uk gyms have kg not lb weights and an olympic bar weighs 20kg.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @squatsxx, Looking good so far, nice volume per workout.
> 
> Just make sure you getting enough protein per day
> 
> ...


 Hey, thank you. I always try to hit my daily protein goal or at least stay really close to it. And for the weights, they're all in lbs. I'm not from the UK so the units of measurement that I use are different, figured that might cause a little confusion. Sorry about that!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Hey, thank you. I always try to hit my daily protein goal or at least stay really close to it. And for the weights, they're all in lbs. I'm not from the UK so the units ppf measurement that I use are different, figured that might cause a little confusion. Sorry about that!


 Ok no worries! just confirming thats what you meant.

Well great work and looking forward to seeing you progress


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ok no worries! just confirming thats what you meant.
> 
> Well great work and looking forward to seeing you progress


 Thank you. I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I am! I have MyFitnessPal. Currently doing 1680 a day.


 Really feel for you girls, seems like such a low figure but it's clearly because girls need less than lads. My better half hates the fact that my maintenance is around 2250 a day, 2000 is more than sufficient for me to lose, sorry, feel like I'm rubbing it in there. Keep at it


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Really feel for you girls, seems like such a low figure but it's clearly because girls need less than lads. My better half hates the fact that my maintenance is around 2250 a day, 2000 is more than sufficient for me to lose, sorry, feel like I'm rubbing it in there. Keep at it


 Haha, life is unfair! I'm not complaining with 1680, though. Most of the time I consume a couple of hundreds below it, I guess I don't eat much. Are you using MyFitnessPal, too? If so, do you follow the macro spread that the app already have set up for you? I'm getting a little confused because I just recalculated my macros, and those numbers don't match the ones on MyFitnessPal so now Idk which one to follow.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Squeezed in some shoulder workout tonight:

400 counts jumping rope

3x15 10lb kettlebell shoulder press
3x15 10lb alt kettlebell shoulder press
3x15 5lb side lateral raises
3x15 5lb alt front lateral raises
3x15 5lb around the world side shoulder lateral raises (not so sure about what these are exactly called, but I think you guys get it lol)
3x15 5lb reverse ^


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

No, I just use it to count daily calorie totals. I have been meaning to get more to grips with the other aspects of the app but at the minute I'm just concentrating on calorie intake.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> No, I just use it to count daily calorie totals. I have been meaning to get more to grips with the other aspects of the app but at the minute I'm just concentrating on calorie intake.


 Okay so I guess I'll stick to the macro spread I got from the macro calculator that I used?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Not feeling very well today, but tried to squeeze in a workout. No lifts today.

5 minutes stationary bike

500 on skipping rope

15 20lb ball slam burpees

15 35lb kettlebell swings

- 5 sets, 30 sec rest in between

50 meter 35lb (ea side) farmer's walk

50 meter walking 20lb medicine ball slam burpees

--

I hope I don't wake up sick tomorrow. Lol


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Skipped the gym yesterday, but today I was able to go. Here's my workout:

5 minutes stationary bike

500 counts skipping rope

4 rounds:

15 20lb medicine ball slam x burpees

50 counts skip rope

Did back:

3x15 45lb close grip lat pulldown

3x15 45lb seated cable rows

3x15 15lb bent over db rows

3x12 70lb barbell deadlift

Also tried to pull past 100 today (I haven't in like two years) and I did alright:

3x120lb barbell deadlift


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Okay so I guess I'll stick to the macro spread I got from the macro calculator that I used?


 Yeah. I think that's all you need to worry about


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

I have been MIA for a couple of days, suddenly got busy so I barely had the time to log in here.

But here is today's workout, not much is done but my arms but I'm quite happy with my workout:

300 counts jump rope

3x15 5lbs dumbbell curls

3x15 20lbs kettlebell overhead triceps extensions

3x15 5lbs alt dumbbell curls

3x15 5lbs single arm overhead db triceps extensions

3x15 10lb overhead dumbbell triceps extensions

3x15 5lbs db triceps kickbacks

--

Also, I have been thinking about going Keto so I'm wondering if any of you guys are on that diet? How is it working for you? Might need a few pointers about it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I have been MIA for a couple of days, suddenly got busy so I barely had the time to log in here.
> 
> But here is today's workout, not much is done but my arms but I'm quite happy with my workout:
> 
> ...


 I did do keto for 32 months or so, and it's effective if you find it difficult to stick to calorie restricted diets.

Although its not great for saving muscle when cutting. I currently Carb cycle at the moment, so its best of both worlds for me.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I did do keto for 32 months or so, and it's effective if you find it difficult to stick to calorie restricted diets.
> 
> Although its not great for saving muscle when cutting. I currently Carb cycle at the moment, so its best of both worlds for me.


 32 months?! I can't imagine. I'm only a couple days into it, and I'm having a hard time sticking to it. I still go by 1700 cals a day, just changed my macro split which made it hard for me. Not sure if I am going to continue, though. But a friend has been encouraging me to do so... well, I'll see how my body reacts to it. I need to drop fat, and it's been really awfully slow lately, so thought Keto might help.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Just a quick workout today, gym almost closing:

3 rounds
15 15lb single arm kettlebell swing to press
15 20lb ball slam
15 20lb kettlebell swing

And some 4 minute HIIT on the stationary bike

plus 250 on skip rope


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

This is a workout that is just all over the place (lol):

300 counts skip rope

5 minutes stationary bike

3x15 30lb cable rope triceps pushdown

4 rounds

10 box jump burpees

5 70lb barbell deadlifts

15 single arm 15lb kettlebell snatch


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I suspect that many of the posters in here also have workouts that are "all over the place" as you say. Main thing is that you went and did something rather than sit at home


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I suspect that many of the posters in here also have workouts that are "all over the place" as you say. Main thing is that you went and did something rather than sit at home


 Yeah. I'm a little OC so I like to organise my workouts. That day I had planned to do some circuit but the open area at my gym where I usually workout is occupied and those guys took forever so I did some triceps first as I waited for them to finish (their chitchats). Lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I think you mentioned you are a mum. Need to be organised then! I'm the same (dad rather than mum) but with all of the family commitments organisation is crucial.

With regards to your latter comment re open area, the odd time me and my mrs go gym together she has this "look" that she gives guys who are using whatever she wants to and they finish and move on quickly. No idea how she manages it, must be a female thing.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I think you mentioned you are a mum. Need to be organised then! I'm the same (dad rather than mum) but with all of the family commitments organisation is crucial.
> 
> With regards to your latter comment re open area, the odd time me and my mrs go gym together she has this "look" that she gives guys who are using whatever she wants to and they finish and move on quickly. No idea how she manages it, must be a female thing.


 Yes, I'm a mother to a two year old! Well.. three in a couple of weeks. Time flies.

Women.. we have our ways. LOL


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

250 counts skip rope

5 minutes stationary bike

3x15 45lb close grip lat pull down

3x15 45 lb seated cable rows

3x15 15lb single arm bent over dumbbell rows

3x15 20lb dumbbell deadlifts


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

300 counts skip rope

3 rounds (30 seconds rest in between rounds)

5 90lb barbell deadlift
10 lateral barbell hop burpee
10 15lb single arm kettlebell snatch
30 sec 50lb farmer's walk
10 25lb kettlebell swing

2 rounds
15 20lb medicine ball slams
25 counts jump rope
15 20lb medicine ball slams


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Tummy was horrible today, so I only did a quick lift:

3x15 30lb pec deck
3x15 10lb inclined db bench press
3x15 10lb inclined db flys
3x15 10lb overhead triceps db extensions

Also I think I need to take prebiotics and saw this one off of Amazon. I might need thoughts on this one - https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-Probiotic-Supplement-Women/dp/B00Y8MP4G6/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489419856&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=probiotic&psc=1

Anybody else taking this kind of supplement? How is it working for you guys?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

5 minutes stationary bike

3x15 45lb close grip lat pulldown
3x15 45lb seated cable rows
3x15 15lb single arm bent over db rows
3x15 20lb db deadlifts


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry been a little busy lately, hence being MIA.

Must have skipped a workout or two, but here is one from yesterday:

5 mins stationary bike

3x15 45lb wide grip lat

3x15 45lb seated cable rows

3x15 15lb single arm bent over db rows

(For some reason I couldn't up my lat/cable row weights - should I be worried? I've been trying to increase the weight but couldn't pull past 4 reps.)

3x15 10lb dumbbell curls

3x15 15lb overhead db triceps extensions

300 counts jump rope

3 minutes stationary bike


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey guys, this is a little random but I found this product online and I'd love to give it a try. I'm not in any way an expert when it comes to supps, so I figured I'd hear your thoughts first on this one:

https://supplementreviews.com/optimum/protein-energy

It's from a review site so basically it's reviewed by someone who've tried it, but I still want to know what your thoughts are. Flavor-wise, I think I'm gonna love this. I've been looking for a protein powder that tastes yummy so I guess this is a perfect fit. Additionally, the reviewer described it simply as an 'energizer protein' which I think meets what I'm looking for. What do you guys think? Has anybody ever tried this one before? If not, what can you guys suggest?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Been really busy lately, so I haven't been on as much. Anyway, here's today's quick workout:

4x15 dumbbell hammer curls
4x15 dumbbell curls
4x15 alt hammer curls
4x15 alt dumbbell curls
3x15 overhead triceps extension


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi guys! Hope all is well -

been really busy, so I must have skipped the gym for a couple of days and just went out for morning runs the rest of the week. Hopefully when I get back I'll pick it up where I left it off.

Additionally, I am third day into Keto. I'm doing 40g of net carbs a day, 85g protein, 110g fat. So far, I haven't noticed any usual keto flu symptoms, except for decreased energy. I get tired quite easily but I can manage with that.

I do have a question, however. For the last three days, I was able to stay under 40g of carbs. Barely hit my protein goal, maybe 70g at most. And for the fat, I don't normally hit 110g too. Do I have to hit exactly 110? If I dont, will my body fail to get into ketosis?

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I cannot give a definitive answer on the above and would suggest you run another thread in the diet section asking the question.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

10 minutes stationary bike
300 counts jump rope
3x15 5lb db curls
3x15 10lb overhead triceps ext
3x15 5lb db hammer curls
3x15 5lb single arm overhead triceps ext
3x15 5lb alt db curls/hammer


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I cannot give a definitive answer on the above and would suggest you run another thread in the diet section asking the question.


 Thank you for the reply, Sasnak. I'm gonna have to drop by the diet section.

Although I just checked a few days back (using a pee stick) and I am positive for having ketones in my urine, so I guess I've done alright in trying to get my body into ketosis. Now all I have to worry about is my meal plan - eating the same thing over and over makes me feel sick. Lol.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
3x12 25lb kettlebell squats
3x12 25lb stiff leg kettlebell deadlifts
3x15 30, 45, 60lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions
3x15 60lb thing abductors

Diet notes:
Ate more than 40g of carbs today, but under 50. I just hope it doesn't kick me out of ketosis.

Weight notes:

Currently standing at 164lbs - 4lbs lighter than when I first started this log, 9lbs away from the goal weight.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
3x12 45lb seated cable rows

drop
5 60lb wide grip lat
8 45lb wide grip lat
10 30lb wide grip lat
15 15lb wide grip lat

5 60lb close grip lat
8 45lb
10 30lb
15 15lb

3x15 50lb kettlebell deadlifts
3x15 5lb one arm bent over row

Workout notes:

Strength and endurance has been terrible - still feeling sluggish. Just hope to really level out soon.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Diet notes:

May 4th was grandma's birthday and it would have been rude not to eat with the fam - so I ate. Perhaps consumed about 90g of carbs that day. Bad move, kicked me out of ketosis the next day plus countless trips to the bathroom. Now I'm back to the diet, 3rd day into it but no keto flu so far.

So for today, I've eaten about a thousand calories.

Macro split: 33g protein, 5g fiber, 6g net carbs, 81g fat

I know I need to eat more, but I haven't had dinner yet as I type this. Will probably eat in a bit in maybe update this if I don't forget. Lol

PS

trying to religiously stay under 20g net carbs/day. Hopefully, it puts me into deep ketosis and my body levels out quickly. I hate feeling sluggish!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Diet notes:
> 
> May 4th was grandma's birthday and it would have been rude not to eat with the fam - so I ate. Perhaps consumed about 90g of carbs that day. Bad move, kicked me out of ketosis the next day plus countless trips to the bathroom. Now I'm back to the diet, 3rd day into it but no keto flu so far.
> 
> ...


 33g protein doesnt seem enough in my opinion, given your training.

However, on a different note, how did you know that one day altered your state out of ketosis, when i did keto, i found 1 cheat day could be mitigated absolutely fine as long as I stuck to it straight after, it was 2 or 3 meals on the bounce that was the problem. still had the metalic taste in my mouth, the fact that you went to the toilet frequently is proof that you are still draining "carb water weight" almost immediately which is a classic sign of going INTO ketosis, no?

Just from what you have written, I think you were never thrown out of that state.

Anyways, well done so far and keep it up!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> 32 months?! I can't imagine. I'm only a couple days into it, and I'm having a hard time sticking to it. I still go by 1700 cals a day, just changed my macro split which made it hard for me. Not sure if I am going to continue, though. But a friend has been encouraging me to do so... well, I'll see how my body reacts to it. I need to drop fat, and it's been really awfully slow lately, so thought Keto might help.


 just read back, For some reason I missed this. haha nope it was 3 months! just a typo 

obviously from further posts, you have stuck to it pretty well so far. Have you noticed a marked difference in fat loss so far??


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 33g protein doesnt seem enough in my opinion, given your training.
> 
> However, on a different note, how did you know that one day altered your state out of ketosis, when i did keto, i found 1 cheat day could be mitigated absolutely fine as long as I stuck to it straight after, it was 2 or 3 meals on the bounce that was the problem. still had the metalic taste in my mouth, the fact that you went to the toilet frequently is proof that you are still draining "carb water weight" almost immediately which is a classic sign of going INTO ketosis, no?
> 
> ...


 I checked using that pee stick that detects ketones, I was negative!  Two weeks of diet, one cheat day and I got kicked out. I guess the trips to the bathroom was a sign that my body was shifting from using fat to carbs as energy, again? Idk, that was how it felt for me, though, after having checked on the pee stick. Lol. Then the day after I was badly constipated. I also had the same symptoms (upset tummy) during my third day on first keto, and that was how I was able to tell I was finally in ketosis, plus the pee stick of course. I've become so dependent on the pee stick lol.

As for my protein, yesterday when I logged I was only on 33, but finished the night of with 75g. A little scared to go high on the protein as I've read that too much and it will be converted into glycogen as well, messing up my ketosis?



Lifesizepenguin said:


> just read back, For some reason I missed this. haha nope it was 3 months! just a typo
> 
> obviously from further posts, you have stuck to it pretty well so far. Have you noticed a marked difference in fat loss so far??


 How did three months go for you? I'm planning to do it until I'm down to 155lbs, I'm currently on 164. Only 9lbs away. As for the fat loss, I haven't really noticed anything significant yet, but maybe I'll have my bf% checked a few weeks from now. I hate that I can't maximize my workouts while on Keto. I feel really weak and I'm normally not like that so it got a little frustrating. This diet is no joke. Lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I checked using that pee stick that detects ketones, I was negative!  Two weeks of diet, one cheat day and I got kicked out. I guess the trips to the bathroom was a sign that my body was shifting from using fat to carbs as energy, again? Idk, that was how it felt for me, though, after having checked on the pee stick. Lol. Then the day after I was badly constipated. I also had the same symptoms (upset tummy) during my third day on first keto, and that was how I was able to tell I was finally in ketosis, plus the pee stick of course. I've become so dependent on the pee stick lol.
> 
> As for my protein, yesterday when I logged I was only on 33, but finished the night of with 75g. A little scared to go high on the protein as I've read that too much and it will be converted into glycogen as well, messing up my ketosis?
> 
> How did three months go for you? I'm planning to do it until I'm down to 155lbs, I'm currently on 164. Only 9lbs away. As for the fat loss, I haven't really noticed anything significant yet, but maybe I'll have my bf% checked a few weeks from now. I hate that I can't maximize my workouts while on Keto. I feel really weak and I'm normally not like that so it got a little frustrating. This diet is no joke. Lol


 Ah right, I never used the sticks, just went by the taste of blood in my mouth which wasnt pleasant but always there 

I wouldnt worry about going high with protein in keto if you are working out too - it can be converted into glycogen, but your body wiull use it for muscle protein synthesis with you workout out so frequently.

For example - i was constantly in ketosis (dropped water, shitty taste in mouth, smelly urine) on 180g of protein and 60g of carbs a day lifting 4x a week.

as long as you dont go over 0.8-1g protein per lb of bodyweight you should be ok, you should feel less weak as well having more protein. remeber this is a low carb diet, not a high fat one, although high(er) fat intake comes with the territory.

In 3 months I lost around 24lbs and retained my muscle extremely well, it was in fact my best ever cut. Although the diet can be extremely gruelling at times.

as for maximising workouts on keto - eat a lot of protein right before you work out and some fats about 2 hours prior, It helped for me.

Sounds like you are doing ok, but make sure the following is in check:

- The calorie defecit you are on isnt made too great by the calories burned in a workout, if it is too much, you may find yourself sick, tired and not losing fat.

- You are having enough protein & fats to actually meet your caloric requirements, less isnt always better

I also found when on the diet, i seemed to not lose any weight for a few weeks, then drop many lbs at once. it was volatile in that way.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ah right, I never used the sticks, just went by the taste of blood in my mouth which wasnt pleasant but always there
> 
> I wouldnt worry about going high with protein in keto if you are working out too - it can be converted into glycogen, but your body wiull use it for muscle protein synthesis with you workout out so frequently.
> 
> ...


 I never really notice any weird taste in my mouth, though. But I'm pretty sure I am somewhat in ketosis. Used the sticks again and there were traces of ketones in my urine, so I suppose I'm doing alright.  As fot the protein intake, I'm a little unsure. My workout sched varies weekly, depending on how busy work is. Sometimes I can only go once, or twice. I'm afraid that if I don't work out as much, the excess protein will kick me out of ketosis. Or no?

I'm jealous, 60g of carbs and still in ketosis! I've learned that my body needs to consume no more than 40g of carbs to be successfully in ketosis, anything more than that and I'm kicking myself out. I guess it varies from person to person. But I'll try to eat before my workouts like you do, and see how it works out. Thanks! 

I think the reason why I'm not losing fat (I'm getting light, but notice nothing on the fat loss) is because I'm not eating enough? I'm doing 1680 a day, sometimes I eat less, and very seldom I find myself a couple hundreds beyond it. Never more than 2,000 though. And I just recalculated my BMR - it's currently on 1560, add my usual exercise to that and I guess my calorie deficit is too big? Should I be eating more?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I never really notice any weird taste in my mouth, though. But I'm pretty sure I am somewhat in ketosis. Used the sticks again and there were traces of ketones in my urine, so I suppose I'm doing alright.  As fot the protein intake, I'm a little unsure. My workout sched varies weekly, depending on how busy work is. Sometimes I can only go once, or twice. I'm afraid that if I don't work out as much, the excess protein will kick me out of ketosis. Or no?
> 
> I'm jealous, 60g of carbs and still in ketosis! I've learned that my body needs to consume no more than 40g of carbs to be successfully in ketosis, anything more than that and I'm kicking myself out. I guess it varies from person to person. But I'll try to eat before my workouts like you do, and see how it works out. Thanks!
> 
> I think the reason why I'm not losing fat (I'm getting light, but notice nothing on the fat loss) is because I'm not eating enough? I'm doing 1680 a day, sometimes I eat less, and very seldom I find myself a couple hundreds beyond it. Never more than 2,000 though. And I just recalculated my BMR - it's currently on 1560, add my usual exercise to that and I guess my calorie deficit is too big? Should I be eating more?


 Yes this could be a problem - eating too little and working too much.

You need to make sure you meet your minimum caloric requirements. also take into account the workouts you are doing too - these also burn cals, so always eat a little more on workout days and a little less on rest days  i would still up protein by a little, as you need it to maintain muscle mass whilst in a defecit. You can probably find out where your limit is at but 25% of your diet (i had 30%) can come from protein when doing keto.

Its a much tougher process converting protein into glycogen than it is carbohydrates so as long as your not having ridiculous amounts you needn't worry as much.

I would up the protein very slightly for a couple of days and go from there, keep checking to make sure you are still in. I wouldnt worry too much though as long as you are in a defecit.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

100 counts jump rope

3 rounds:
15 20lb ball slam x burpees
15 counts battling ropes
15 70lb deadlifts

--

3 minute farmer's walk, 25lb kettlebell on ea hand

15 squat jumps

notes:

Felt dizzy during my workout, had to rest for 2-3 minutes in between sets. Also had to stop at 8th rep on the deadlift, rest for about 30 seconds before I finished all 15 reps. Guess my strength still hasn't leveled out. Perhaps I need a PWO, and I'll see if I'll get one next week. Really in dire need of an extra boost of energy.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yes this could be a problem - eating too little and working too much.
> 
> You need to make sure you meet your minimum caloric requirements. also take into account the workouts you are doing too - these also burn cals, so always eat a little more on workout days and a little less on rest days  i would still up protein by a little, as you need it to maintain muscle mass whilst in a defecit. You can probably find out where your limit is at but 25% of your diet (i had 30%) can come from protein when doing keto.
> 
> ...


 I'll write these down, thank you.

I've always been a little too scared to eat 'more' as I feel like it will cause me to gain weight. Lol. I guess that's one reason why dropping pounds was really slow lately, too - not eating enough. I thought that if I worked out more and ate less, I'd get lean, but I'm wrong. Haha I hope keto gets me to where I want to be, though!

What's your diet now like, btw? When you stopped keto, didn't you gain any of the dropped weight back? Just curious as to how eating carbs after doing keto for a while works.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I'll write these down, thank you.
> 
> I've always been a little too scared to eat 'more' as I feel like it will cause me to gain weight. Lol. I guess that's one reason why dropping pounds was really slow lately, too - not eating enough. I thought that if I worked out more and ate less, I'd get lean, but I'm wrong. Haha I hope keto gets me to where I want to be, though!
> 
> What's your diet now like, btw? When you stopped keto, didn't you gain any of the dropped weight back? Just curious as to how eating carbs after doing keto for a while works.


 if you are eating below maintenence cals, you wont gain fat, water can fluctuate a few lbs but i wouldnt worry about that.

When I stopped keto I gained about 3-5lbs of water immediately from carbs, but mucles become fuller too so its not so bad 

All I did was kept the calories at 2000-2200 (I was cutting at this amount) but started eating carbs as normal. because you are below maintenence you will not gain fat. Most people have the problem that they start eating way too many cals when introducing carbs again and put on fat. Then I slowly upped my cals by 200 per week until I was at maintenence. If the scale isnt going up, then you arent getting fat 

basic rule of thumb is:

work out more = eat more (can still be below maintenance)

work out less = eat less.

So I add about 200 cals per workout day which comes in the form of a post workout protein shake when cutting, or nuts or something similar.

But if you are feeling dizzy and sick you may need some more cals around workout time and enough to keep you functional. If you go too low youll burnout and not be able to carry on. Its a marathon, not a sprint


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

I just got back from the gym, feel soooo tired. I didn't even do much. I guess it's my diet. Did triceps/chest tonight:

3x12 10lb overhead dumbbell triceps extension

3x12 15lb tricpes push down

3x12 5lb inclined db press

3x12 5lb inclined db flys

These have been my most terrible lifts so far. I could have done more but I felt really tired and weak already, could barely even lift my arms up. -_-

I guess it's because of keto and my strength hasn't leveled out yet?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> if you are eating below maintenence cals, you wont gain fat, water can fluctuate a few lbs but i wouldnt worry about that.
> 
> When I stopped keto I gained about 3-5lbs of water immediately from carbs, but mucles become fuller too so its not so bad
> 
> ...


 Thank you for all the input, I'll keep those in mind 

But... I'm starting to get really frustrated - my lifts have been really bad. I feel weak and couldn't even last half my normal workouts.  Will this go away soon? This makes me want to go back to a normal diet, but I don't want to throw away what I have started.

Additionally, I'm afraid that if I decide to stop keto, I'll gain all the weight back. Lol. What are the chances that my body will be so keto-adapted that it will find it hard to adapt to burning glucose again? Will my metabolism slow down or something? I feel like my metabolism is already sooo slow, as I find it very easy to gain weight (with a normal 1700 cal diet, not keto) and very hard to lose fat (even with gym and low carb diet).


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Thank you for all the input, I'll keep those in mind
> 
> But... I'm starting to get really frustrated - my lifts have been really bad. I feel weak and couldn't even last half my normal workouts.  Will this go away soon? This makes me want to go back to a normal diet, but I don't want to throw away what I have started.
> 
> Additionally, I'm afraid that if I decide to stop keto, I'll gain all the weight back. Lol. What are the chances that my body will be so keto-adapted that it will find it hard to adapt to burning glucose again? Will my metabolism slow down or something? I feel like my metabolism is already sooo slow, as I find it very easy to gain weight (with a normal 1700 cal diet, not keto) and very hard to lose fat (even with gym and low carb diet).


 No, you may put on a couple of pounds in water weight and look more "fluffy" because of it, but thats literally it. If you are eating under maintenence you cannot possibly put fat on.

Your body will do fine, as it adapts to its needs on a dynamic basis. Bear in mind on a cut you will lose strength, but if it is a lot and fast you may need to look at your protein intake on a daily basis and cals mainly.

Carb cycling is also a good approach I use, which is keto all the time but carbs before and after the gym.

But a normal diet on below maintenance cals will still reap the same results, speed of weight loss is based on calories not macronutrients.

If you say you gain weight on 1700, just eat 1500 or something - you can maintain and have a little bit of a diet break if you feel you need it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

That won't happen, you might gain a couple of pounds of water weight when you reintroduce carbs but that's about it.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No, you may have put on a couple of pounds in water weight and look more "fluffy" because of it, but thats literally it. If you are eating under maintenence you cannot possibly put fat on.
> 
> Your body will do fine, as it adapts to its needs on a dynamic basis. Bear in mind on a cut you will lose strength, but if it is a lot and fast you may need to look at your protein intake on a daily basis and cals mainly.
> 
> ...


 Okay, got it. Thank you. I also notice that it's hardest for me to lose fat on my mid section - it's like my tummy just never gets any smaller! Lol. Arms, legs, thighs aren't all so bad though, I see some great progress with them. What am I possibly doing wrong? Not enough cardio? Or more ab workouts?

How does carb cycling work? I eat my [alotted amount] of carbs before/after workout? Say I do 30g a day, I can split that and conusme maybe 12g before and after?

I'm on my fourth week into keto, so I guess I was expecting a little improvement on my strength, but no dice. Lol

As for my weight loss, I suppose I'll lower my cals down to 1500? Currently doing 1680. Like I said, sometimes I don't even hit 1600. 1400 - 1500 on average. When work gets too busy I even forget to eat - I guess that's another problem.

My plan is to continue doing keto until a day before my birthday, though. Then maybe go back after? I just can't not have cake on my birthday! LOL

Although I did notice that my tastebuds no longer like sweets so much (and I'm a sucker for sweets!!) I like to bake and yesterday I made some stuff for my niece's bake sale - nutella oreo fudge brownies - but when I took a small bite to taste it, there was no 'wow factor' unlike before. It's like sweets don't excite me anymore. Were you like that, too?



DLTBB said:


> That won't happen, you might gain a couple of pounds of water weight when you reintroduce carbs but that's about it.


 Thank you! Was worried the weight will come right back. Will the water weight go away after a couple of days or so, though, after reintroducing carbs? Are/were you doing keto, too?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

squatsxx said:


> Okay, got it. Thank you. I also notice that it's hardest for me to lose fat on my mid section - it's like my tummy just never gets any smaller! Lol. Arms, legs, thighs aren't all so bad though, I see some great progress with them. What am I possibly doing wrong? Not enough cardio? Or more ab workouts?
> 
> How does carb cycling work? I eat my [alotted amount] of carbs before/after workout? Say I do 30g a day, I can split that and conusme maybe 12g before and after?
> 
> ...


 I did keto for 3 weeks to kick start my diet and then transitioned a regular low carb diet and continued to lose weight as normal. I felt good mentally and experienced quick results with keto, the issue was my heavy lifting sessions started to suffer a bit.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Okay, got it. Thank you. I also notice that it's hardest for me to lose fat on my mid section - it's like my tummy just never gets any smaller! Lol. Arms, legs, thighs aren't all so bad though, I see some great progress with them. What am I possibly doing wrong? Not enough cardio? Or more ab workouts?
> 
> How does carb cycling work? I eat my [alotted amount] of carbs before/after workout? Say I do 30g a day, I can split that and conusme maybe 12g before and after?
> 
> ...


 Fat loss works on a "first on - last off" basis. what you are referring to is called "stubborn fat". It tends to be the last bit of fat to lose.

You have to basically just lose bodyfat until that comes off last. Theres no "spot reduction".

Carb cycling isnt eating within ketosis limitations.

its eating a fair amount of carbs after the gym as well as some pre workout (fruit for example). Its a different approach all together, so would require a diet change. On rest days you would eat no carbs still. The idea behind it is that you fill your muscles with glycogen before and after working out which in turn keeps strength up and muscle fullness, whilst still utilizing fat storage for energy on day at all other times.

You will lose strength continually on Keto whilst cutting. the only way to combat this is eating a lot of protein, it will still drop down though.

I found also that sweets arent as nice.

The reason is that all carbs create a dopaminergic response in the brain, that is the "wow" factor you speak of.

Refined sugar is pretty addictive, you crave it and get a little reward from your brain when you eat it. When you have not eaten sugar for a while, you stop craving it, you break the addiction. Because your body is not craving it for energy now, you dont get the same dopamine response from it, refined sugar becomes less "punchy".

Its the reason I stopped eating sweets and chocolate for 6 months. because its clearly addictive and gets out of hand quick. I treat it like alcohol and ciggarettes now, cool for a very occasional treat but I refuse 90% of it and it no longer bothers me when everyone is eating s**t because I dont want it now 

No water weight is there as long as carbs are.

Its part and parcel of carbohydrates. I guarantee you wont notice it unless you are a pretty low body fat and even then its not a whole lot.

I dont know what your BMR is so i cant comment on how many cals you should be eating, but if its 200-500 below maintenence then its correct


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Just posting today's workout real quick:

15 minutes stationary bike
3x15 30lb wide grip lat pulldown
3x15 30lb close grip lat pulldown
3x15 10lb single arm bent over db rows
3x15 30lb seated cable rows
3x15 70lb barbell deadlifts

So far my best lift while on Keto. Glad to be able to pull 70lbs, though I had to rest a little on the 8th rep before finishing the set. I guess it's because I've eaten some carbs a couple of hours before the gym, maybe 12g or so.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I did keto for 3 weeks to kick start my diet and then transitioned a regular low carb diet and continued to lose weight as normal. I felt good mentally and experienced quick results with keto, the issue was my heavy lifting sessions started to suffer a bit.


 Oh I see. A friend told me that my lifts won't ever be as great when I'm doing keto. How's the regular low carb diet going for you? I guess once I drop all the weight that I want then I can also switch to a regular low carb diet 



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Fat loss works on a "first on - last off" basis. what you are referring to is called "stubborn fat". It tends to be the last bit of fat to lose.
> 
> You have to basically just lose bodyfat until that comes off last. Theres no "spot reduction".
> 
> ...


 My lifts aren't so bad tonight! I ate a few carbs an hour before I went to the gym, maybe 12g or so. And lots of protein. I guess that helped.

For carb cycling, how many carbs should I eat prior and post workout? Will those carbs be burned off during my training? Will I not get kicked out of ketosis? LOL sorry, too many questions!

And I knew this diet had to do with me losing interest on sweets. Lol. Though I still like to have a small square of chocolate from time to time. I guess that's ok as long as I stay under my daily carb limit.

For my BMR, I just recalculated. I'm currently at 1532. And the app says my maintenance should be around 2100.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Diet notes:

1645 cals, 115g fat, 117g protein, 35g net carbs, 3g fiber


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

squatsxx said:


> Oh I see. A friend told me that my lifts won't ever be as great when I'm doing keto. How's the regular low carb diet going for you? I guess once I drop all the weight that I want then I can also switch to a regular low carb diet
> 
> My lifts aren't so bad tonight! I ate a few carbs an hour before I went to the gym, maybe 12g or so. And lots of protein. I guess that helped.
> 
> ...


 If I was you and I was only eating 1,500 calories per day I would probably stick with keto. The main benefit of keto is that your brain will be using fat as a fuel source so you're not going to feel as hungry or moody, that will come in handy while your calorie intake is so low. Sure you might not be able to lift quite as much but you're dieting, your goal shouldn't be to increase your lifts at this stage - just to lose fat while maintaining muscle and I think keto will let you do that in the 'easiest' way.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> squatsxx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see. A friend told me that my lifts won't ever be as great when I'm doing keto. How's the regular low carb diet going for you? I guess once I drop all the weight that I want then I can also switch to a regular low carb diet
> ...


 What he said


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Diet notes:
> 
> 1645 cals, 115g fat, 117g protein, 35g net carbs, 3g fiber


 Fairly spot on - as a note, you can subtract fibre from your total carb intake for the day. AFAIK fibrous carbs do not count towards your "carb limit" I used to eat a lot of spinach on Keto for this reason.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

150 counts jump rope

3x12 20lb kettlebell squats
3x12 30lb stiff leg db deadlifts
3x12 45lb leg extensions
3x12 12lb thigh abductors
3x12 50lb leg curl extensions
3x12 90lb leg press
5 minutes stationary bike


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> If I was you and I was only eating 1,500 calories per day I would probably stick with keto. The main benefit of keto is that your brain will be using fat as a fuel source so you're not going to feel as hungry or moody, that will come in handy while your calorie intake is so low. Sure you might not be able to lift quite as much but you're dieting, your goal shouldn't be to increase your lifts at this stage - just to lose fat while maintaining muscle and I think keto will let you do that in the 'easiest' way.


 Okay, got it. Thank you!



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Fairly spot on - as a note, you can subtract fibre from your total carb intake for the day. AFAIK fibrous carbs do not count towards your "carb limit" I used to eat a lot of spinach on Keto for this reason.


 Yes, that I do. I always subtract my fiber intake from my carb intake. I looove spinach too! But it's kind of hard to find it over here nowadays, so I stick with other leafy greens as my fiber source. And some sunflower seeds. Thanks again


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Drop sets:

Wide grip lat pull down
5x60lb
10x45lb
15x30lb
20x15lb
Seated cable rows
5x70lb
10x60lb
15x45lb
20x30lb
20x15
Close grip lat pull down
5x60lb
10x45lb
15x30lb
20x15lb

3x15 30lb bent over barbell rows
3x15 10lb single arm bent over db rows
3x12 35lb t-bar rows
3x10 70lb barbell deadlifts


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

3x15 30lb barbell squats
3x15 5lb inclined dumbbell flys
3x15 5lb inclined dumbbell press
3x15 5lb bicep concentration curls
3x15 5lb single arm overhead triceps extensions

-- just a quick workout. Was really busy today, didn't even think I'll be able to train tonight but I luckily I made it 30 minutes before closing time


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Diet notes:

Just realized that I didn't eat enough today. Had roughly 1100 calories. I hate getting busy because sometimes I forget to eat. Lol.

78g fat, 48g protein, 36g net carbs

Also weighed in and I'm sitting at 161lbs, only 6lbs away from the goal. No significant changes on the way my clothes fit though, except that I noticed a more curvy waist. Will probably stick to keto for about 4 more weeks, then take a break for a couple of days, and hopefully go back.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Diet notes:
> 
> Just realized that I didn't eat enough today. Had roughly 1100 calories. I hate getting busy because sometimes I forget to eat. Lol.
> 
> ...


 if your body fat wasnt too high in the first place, you wont see any drastic changes in clothes fitting or the like, but instead more definition than anything will become more apparent.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Wifi was down yesterday, so I wasn't able to log my workouts so I'm gonna log it today. Skipped the gym today though since we had to drive my aunt to the airport today, and when I got home the gym is already closed lol so yeah.

20 minutes stationary bike
200 cts jump rope
3x15 36lb thigh abductors
3x15 60lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> if your body fat wasnt too high in the first place, you wont see any drastic changes in clothes fitting or the like, but instead more definition than anything will become more apparent.


 I have a pretty high body fat, 30-32% at most. I think. Most of it is at my midsection which is frustrating lol. I'll stick with keto for a month more and hopefully I'll notice my tummy to get smaller! Haha. Worried that dropping body fat might make my butt loo smaller though so I guess I'll just squat more.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I have a pretty high body fat, 30-32% at most. I think. Most of it is at my midsection which is frustrating lol. I'll stick with keto for a month more and hopefully I'll notice my tummy to get smaller! Haha. Worried that dropping body fat might make my butt loo smaller though so I guess I'll just squat more.


 Just keep chipping away! its a marathon not a sprint 

i think as you lose fat it will evenly come off, until you get down to stubborn fat areas then it will reduce in those areas.

You can always begin to build more muscle after your cut too.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Just keep chipping away! its a marathon not a sprint
> 
> i think as you lose fat it will evenly come off, until you get down to stubborn fat areas then it will reduce in those areas.
> 
> You can always begin to build more muscle after your cut too.


 Thank you. Caught the flu last weekend so I've been off training all week. Looking forward to go back next week, though, hopefully...if I feel any better. LOL.

Just sticking on the diet for now though. And today is officially my 42nd day on keto! Can you believe it?! LOL


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Thank you. Caught the flu last weekend so I've been off training all week. Looking forward to go back next week, though, hopefully...if I feel any better. LOL.
> 
> Just sticking on the diet for now though. And today is officially my 42nd day on keto! Can you believe it?! LOL


 Well done  yeah just rest up.

Does it feel like you don't need carbs anymore then?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Well done  yeah just rest up.
> 
> Does it feel like you don't need carbs anymore then?


 Thanks, will do.

I feel like I no longer need it, as the cravings completely went away. Like, I could look at pizza and be happy just by eating the cheesy topping and nothing else. LOL.

Although, I just checked today and I got kicked out of keto - not sure why and how long I've been out. Possibly that ice cream my mother forced me to finish, but it was very little! Oh well, back to the diet again tomorrow, then pee stick check in a few days again. LOL. But I must say that I've completely become keto-adapted and got used to the eating habits. Strengthwise, lifts are still terrible but like you said - it's a cutting diet so I shouldn't stress about that so much


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> I feel like I no longer need it, as the cravings completely went away. Like, I could look at pizza and be happy just by eating the cheesy topping and nothing else. LOL.
> 
> Although, I just checked today and I got kicked out of keto - not sure why and how long I've been out. Possibly that ice cream my mother forced me to finish, but it was very little! Oh well, back to the diet again tomorrow, then pee stick check in a few days again. LOL. But I must say that I've completely become keto-adapted and got used to the eating habits. Strengthwise, lifts are still terrible but like you said - it's a cutting diet so I shouldn't stress about that so much


 Its a real eye opener on showing you how addictive refined sugars actually are isn't it?

Well yes exactly, strength will rise with caloric increases in the future, one goal at a time though


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Its a real eye opener on showing you how addictive refined sugars actually are isn't it?
> 
> Well yes exactly, strength will rise with caloric increases in the future, one goal at a time though


 Hello! Thought I have replied, but I haven't lol. Been really busy.

Anyway, that is true refined sugars can be really addictive. Since I got kicked out this weekend, I honestly found myself craving it a bit. I try my best to resist, though. I miss the gym!! I've missed a week and a half's workout.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Get back on it then  a break is always nice.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Get back on it then  a break is always nice.


 Sure is!

The thing is I've been thinking of training off the gym for a bit and focus on my running.

The cousins are encouraging me to join their team for a tag triathlon. They need someone who will run, and I was thinking if I can condition myself to do 10k, then perhaps I'll join!

But then I haven't been really running lately..maybe it's time I focus more on it? The competition will be held in November, so I have roughly 5 months to prepare for it.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello, everyone. Sorry I've been so slow at keeping my log posted.

So today, I went back to the gym. Moved to a different one since my previous gym didn't really have treadmills (they encourage everyone to do bodyweight cardio) and so far I like the new one better. There are a couple of treadmills which I can utilize a lot.

Okay so for today, I decided to track my running time since I haven't really been.

My time on hitting 1 mile is 14:41 - horrible. Lol

After running, I did some back workouts:

3x12 20lb straight bar bent over rows
3x10 15lb single arm bent over db rows
3x15 30lb seated two-arm cable lat pull down
3x15 20lb seated cable rows
2x10 bodyweight pull ups

Cool down: 15 min light jog at the treadmill

Diet notes:
I carb loaded a little this weekend - bad idea. Got an upset stomach from it. Back to keto now, though. I'll see how I'll be able to do my workouts this week. I feel like I have a lot of reassessing to do. Lol


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi again guys. Sorry I've been slow on the updates but I kept a copy of my past workouts on my phone so I'm just gonna type them again down here.

These are three separate training days:

Run: 14:21, 1 mile
After I hit 1 mile, I just jogged for a total of 35 minutes run time on the treadmill. Thought I needed some decent cardio, so yeah.

Followed by some arm workout:
3x12 alt db curl
3x12 overhead triceps db ext
3x12 single arm overhead triceps ext - 5lbs 
3x12 alt db hammer curls
db is at 10lbs, except the single arm

2x10 25lb ea arm kettlebell deadlift
2x10 25lb kettlebells squats
2x20m 50lb farmer's walk

--

Run: 12:21 .82 miles - for some reason the treadmill belt stopped at that time so when I restarted I just did a light jog for the next 10 minutes. A total of 22:21 time on the treadmill.

Then I did some abs:
3x12 bicycle crunch
3x12 heel touches
3x12 leg raises
3x30 sec plank

--

Rest day

--
Today:

Run: 1 mile at 15:01 - slower today than average today.

3 rounds
8 50lb barbell deadlift
6 burpees
10 20lb kettlebell swing
10 15lb kettlebell snatch

Abs:
2x30 sec plank
3x20 heel touches
3x15 bicycle crunches
3x15 mountain climb

3x10 20lb clean and jerk - did this one since this is something I really missed doing. Started light since I haven't really been lifting heavy since keto.

Notes:
I think I'm going to train my abs every other day or so. It's something I haven't been focusing on but I feel like a potato next to the boyfriend because he has a six pack. LOL. I'm pressured. Not looking to have a six pack but I could def use a toned tummy by November since my bestie and I are planning this trip to Bali, too. Wish me luck lol


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

3 rounds kettlebell:

12 Swings - 25lb
12 Squats -25lb
12 High pulls - 20lb
12 Figure 8s - 20lb
12 Two arm rows - 15lb
12 Floor press - 10lb
12 Clean and press - 10lb

3 rounds
10 Swiss ball roll outs
10 Plank leg raises

10 minutes cycling


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Monday:

This guy at the gym is helping me perfect my olympic weight lifts, so I've been following this routine:

3 sets:
10 40lb hands free squat
10 40lb clean grip squat
10 40lb romanian deadlifts
10 40lb power shrugs
10 40lb hang pulls

1.6km run at 13:26

--

Wednesday:

3 sets:
10 40lb hands free squat
10 40lb clean grip squat
10 40lb romanian deadlifts
10 40lb power shrugs
10 40lb hang pulls

2km at 17:40 - a little slow. Wasn't really feeling my run that day.

--

Today:

40 minutes on the treadmill

3x10 15lb inclined db chest press
3x10 10lb inclined db flys
3x10 20lb machine chest press

Assessed my strength on deadlifts:
Warm up:
8x45lb barbell deadlifts
8x65lb
8x80lb
8x90lb

2 sets
5x115lb barbell deadlifts

- so far this is my max weight for deadlifts since doing keto. Tried to lift past 115, and put 130 but I can't lift it. lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Monday:
> 
> This guy at the gym is helping me perfect my olympic weight lifts, so I've been following this routine:
> 
> ...


 I bet if you did the deadlifts first you would easily beat 115.

especially with doing a 40 min run first, you must be knackered!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Im a Bit late to the party lol 

Good read seeing your progress and routines, keep it up!

Just as a note like lifesizepenguin said, doing deadlifts last must be knackering! If you stick the run at the end of the workout then you will most likely have more energy for use in the session and may hit that 130 Deadlift 

Plus any glycogen you do have in your liver/muscles will be utilised in the session rather than the run and get you that PB!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Good read/progress.

Keep it up.

As for the running, have you tried running outside if you want to get your times down? Treadmill can just sap the life out of you (I hate treadmills), you might find the fresh air, people watching and scenery will shave a few minutes off your times.

Also I'll mirror the deadlifts first strategy, put your bigger lifts first and go all out before doing your other stuff. Your bench press/chest press and other lifts shouldn't suffer too much as a result.

If indo deadlifts last I struggle to even pull 1 PB rep, if I do it first though I'm aiming for 3-4 good reps, makes a massive difference.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I bet if you did the deadlifts first you would easily beat 115.
> 
> especially with doing a 40 min run first, you must be knackered!


 I didn't realise. Lol sometimes my workouts are just waaaay all over the place. But I'll do my deadlifts first next time, thank you


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Im a Bit late to the party lol
> 
> Good read seeing your progress and routines, keep it up!
> 
> ...


 Hi, thank you!

Okay, I'll try to change things up a bit next time. I'm still on keto, though. Maybe I can up my carbs a little and just burn them by lifting heavier? Will that work?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Good read/progress.
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> ...


 Hey, thank you.

I haven't really tried running outside the gym. LOL. But maybe I should. Yeah, I probably should. But I get distracted to easily so I'll see which works best.

I'll keep your advice in mind! Thank you. Hopefully I increase my deadlift and hit 130 or more soon


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> Hi, thank you!
> 
> Okay, I'll try to change things up a bit next time. I'm still on keto, though. Maybe I can up my carbs a little and just burn them by lifting heavier? Will that work?


 I would try lifting heavier first and then see if you need to up the carbs, given you're on a keto diet. İt may be the case that you already eat enough carbs, just using them up in the run rather than the resistance training. Chances are by not doing the run first you will be able to lift heavier without increasing your carbs, then make your decision from there


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I didn't realise. Lol sometimes my workouts are just waaaay all over the place. But I'll do my deadlifts first next time, thank you


 Lift first, cardio later if you are going for intensity with lifts.  good luck


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

These are last week's workouts:

5 45lb deadlifts (warm up)

5 70lb barbell deadlifts
5 80lb barbell deadlifts
5 90lb barbell deadlifts
5 110lb barbell deadlifts

4 sets

10 inverted rows (on TRX)
10 40lb lat pull down
10 hip raises
10 swiss ball roll outs
10 mini pull ups
10 SLDL

-

3 sets

10 8lb medicine ball slams
10 40lb suspension rows (ea side)
10 WGS with walk out
10 Swiss ball roll out
10 20lb cable core press
10 minutes treadmill

-

10 minutes treadmill

15 minutes HIIT/ABS NTC

3 sets

10 45lb sumo squat (smith machine)
10 40lb squat machine
10 bodyweight squats
10 25lb db squats
10 40lb lying leg curls
10 30lb leg extension


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> I would try lifting heavier first and then see if you need to up the carbs, given you're on a keto diet. İt may be the case that you already eat enough carbs, just using them up in the run rather than the resistance training. Chances are by not doing the run first you will be able to lift heavier without increasing your carbs, then make your decision from there


 I'll do this. Though I cheated over the weekend and off keto right now. I feel bad about it but the diet is making me feel a little depressed lol 



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Lift first, cardio later if you are going for intensity with lifts.  good luck


 I'll keep this in mind.

I do have a question, though - I've been kicked out of keto and I think I am having trouble finding my way back. Might need some advice on that? I'm thinking of the fastest way to get back to it and I'm having a hard time figuring my diet out lol. I gained 4lbs by eating carbs just this weekend, which is frustrating. I'm not sure if I should just rid of the diet already and just do IIFYM? Clean eating? Whichever works? I'm getting really frustrated lol. Keto isn't an easy diet, and I feel like it's starting to give me a depression because cheat days aren't exactly encouraged so there's no way I can satisfy my cravings every once and a while without swinging out of the diet.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I'll do this. Though I cheated over the weekend and off keto right now. I feel bad about it but the diet is making me feel a little depressed lol
> 
> I'll keep this in mind.
> 
> I do have a question, though - I've been kicked out of keto and I think I am having trouble finding my way back. Might need some advice on that? I'm thinking of the fastest way to get back to it and I'm having a hard time figuring my diet out lol. I gained 4lbs by eating carbs just this weekend, which is frustrating. I'm not sure if I should just rid of the diet already and just do IIFYM? Clean eating? Whichever works? I'm getting really frustrated lol. Keto isn't an easy diet, and I feel like it's starting to give me a depression because cheat days aren't exactly encouraged so there's no way I can satisfy my cravings every once and a while without swinging out of the diet.


 Those 4lbs will be water/glycogen and nothing more. dont get hung up over that, it wont be fat.

If you are finding keto difficult, just count calories in simple terms, it means you can even "cheat" and stick within your calories still.

Keto is no more effective than IIFYM (counting cals) it just is easier for some people because they need to be strict, like me 

I end up really hungry when i eat carbs and cant help but eat 3000 cals + Keto is best for me.

Dont beat, youself up over it though, just switch to IIFYM if its easier, and carry on  eating carbs again will be better for energy and power in the gym too, 100%


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Those 4lbs will be water/glycogen and nothing more. dont get hung up over that, it wont be fat.


 Exactly this^



squatsxx said:


> I'll do this. Though I cheated over the weekend and off keto right now. I feel bad about it but the diet is making me feel a little depressed lol


 If it's making you feel depressed then maybe while you are off keto, have a decent amount of carbs each day? It may sound odd but your mood will improve  and it may facilitate further gains. Personally I backload my carbs so that I am only eating them in the afternoons and I take advantage of the body's ketogenic metabolism in the morning. As the body prefers to use fats as fuels in the mornings.

And yeah like lifesizepenguin penguin said, your gym and mood will improve massively. The body goes where the mind is happy to lead it


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

10 IYT warm ups
10 toe taps
2x10 reverse lunges

4x10 hands free bodyweight squat
4x10 15lb goblet squats
4x10 barbell deadlifts, 45lbs, 65lbs, 85lbs, 105lbs

3x10 30lb high pulls
3x10 20lb high pulls
2x6 30lb high pulls
2x6 40lb high pulls
1x3 45lb high pulls on smith machine

2x6 20lb hang cleans

-- this was last night's workout from my phone. Then for today, I just joined my gym's bootcamp class. The workout lasted an hour and it was a little intense! Thought I won't make it but I'm glad I did


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Those 4lbs will be water/glycogen and nothing more. dont get hung up over that, it wont be fat.
> 
> If you are finding keto difficult, just count calories in simple terms, it means you can even "cheat" and stick within your calories still.
> 
> ...


 I feel like IIFYM doesn't help me lose weight anymore. Keto really did help on my cutting though. I will see. I'm trying to get back in the diet and I started this week. Hopefully, I'll get the momentum back again. Some days I just feel really sad...and deprived. But thank you! It's always nice hearing your say on this 



Iron Lou said:


> Exactly this^
> 
> If it's making you feel depressed then maybe while you are off keto, have a decent amount of carbs each day? It may sound odd but your mood will improve  and it may facilitate further gains. Personally I backload my carbs so that I am only eating them in the afternoons and I take advantage of the body's ketogenic metabolism in the morning. As the body prefers to use fats as fuels in the mornings.
> 
> And yeah like lifesizepenguin penguin said, your gym and mood will improve massively. The body goes where the mind is happy to lead it


 Oh does it? The body prefers to use fat in the morning? I have even combined IF and keto before, it did get me results but...the mood. Lol. I'm sad. Diets make me sad but oh well.. I just feel so pressured. Lol

Like I mentioned earlier, I started keto again this week. So far no signs of keto flu yet, or maybe I'm just adapted to it already? I'm not sure lol. But maybe the next time I get off, I'll give your advice a try. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> *I feel like IIFYM doesn't help me lose weight anymore.* Keto really did help on my cutting though. I will see. I'm trying to get back in the diet and I started this week. Hopefully, I'll get the momentum back again. Some days I just feel really sad...and deprived. But thank you! It's always nice hearing your say on this


 This isn't possible, ha  its all about cals in vs cals out. As long as you are 100% certain you are in a calorie defecit you should be losing fat. I like to go by the mirror side by side with the scales. Its also a good idea to take a photo in the same pose same time every week so you can see objectively where you are at and how you are going. remember that a noticeable difference occurs over months not weeks.

Try not to obsess over things like different types of diets, I know it feels like its different for you, but honestly, you aren't a special snowflake in the NICEST way possible  bodyweight gain and loss is directly related to caloric intake.

But if your weight loss stalls, sometimes its a good idea to eat at maintenance or slightly above for a week or two, even if you put a pound on. This will help you be able to drop calories and continue fat loss again with a higher metabolic rate due for a while. It works for plateaus certainly. what height and weight are you now currently?

Additionally, try not to worry if the scale doesn't go down straight away. weight loss isn't constant and discipline is a skill. just keep chipping away and trust the science.

If its affecting your mood badly, honestly just eat normally for a while, not binge eat, just normally at maintenance to help you feel better. this is marathon and wrecking your day to day life doesnt give you a good relationship for the future of your dieting and workout career.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This isn't possible, ha  its all about cals in vs cals out. As long as you are 100% certain you are in a calorie defecit you should be losing fat. I like to go by the mirror side by side with the scales. Its also a good idea to take a photo in the same pose same time every week so you can see objectively where you are at and how you are going. remember that a noticeable difference occurs over months not weeks.
> 
> Try not to obsess over things like different types of diets, I know it feels like its different for you, but honestly, you aren't a special snowflake in the NICEST way possible  bodyweight gain and loss is directly related to caloric intake.
> 
> ...


 Maybe it's just me obsessing too much on cutting. I just feel so pressured. But you're right!

I'm thinking about going keto for another month or two, just until my tummy looks a little flat, then maybe from there I can switch back to IIFYM? I was thinking that maybe one reason why i didn't lose anymore weight on IIFYM was because I wasn't getting the right macros?

As for my current height and weight, I'm 5'7" and currently sitting at 158lbs. I think I might need some help on my macro split if I ever decide to get off keto.

Oh and thank you, thank you so much for all the advices!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Maybe it's just me obsessing too much on cutting. I just feel so pressured. But you're right!
> 
> I'm thinking about going keto for another month or two, just until my tummy looks a little flat, then maybe from there I can switch back to IIFYM? *I was thinking that maybe one reason why i didn't lose anymore weight on IIFYM was because I wasn't getting the right macros? *
> 
> ...


 Once again, honestly, 100% not possible - if you are eating 1500 cals a day on keto you will lose weight the exact same speed eating 1500 cals a day of nothing but haribo and chocolate bars.

The reason you probably got the illusion of losing fat quicker on keto is because you have lost water weight and therefore will look a little leaner due to no excess water under the skin.

Whenever you come off keto, youll always gain that water back too. obviously your diet choice is up to you though.

Its not like you are overweight now as such, but you could probably stil lean out, fat loss will slow considerably the lower you get in bodyfat, just dont get discouraged. Its hard to say without pictures htough obviously. Although I understand you dont want to post online though.

Im happy to look at your macros dependent on your current goal when it comes to that, but when it comes to maintenence you might find it easier to just ocunt calories and not worry so much about macros. its totally up to you have strict you want to be. obviously you have been on keto though which is possibly the strictest one going :lol:


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Once again, honestly, 100% not possible - if you are eating 1500 cals a day on keto you will lose weight the exact same speed eating 1500 cals a day of nothing but haribo and chocolate bars.
> 
> The reason you probably got the illusion of losing fat quicker on keto is because you have lost water weight and therefore will look a little leaner due to no excess water under the skin.
> 
> ...


 I CAN EAT 1500 CALORIES WORTH OF CHOCOLATE BARS AND STILL LOSE WEIGHT?! That's amazeballs! LOL

One reason why I couldn't give up keto is how it keeps off the water weight. I like the way I look without excess water. I'm not exactly lean, but I like the way I look. Not too plump; with water weight I just feel so fat. I'm aware that once I give it up, I'll regain all the water weight back so I'm looking to really slim down before I switch to a normal diet.

For the photos, well I don't really have many photos of myself. I have a few fitting room selfies and some gym photos if those would work?

I'm really, really eager to get lean so I'd do anything haha


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I CAN EAT 1500 CALORIES WORTH OF CHOCOLATE BARS AND STILL LOSE WEIGHT?! That's amazeballs! LOL
> 
> One reason why I couldn't give up keto is how it keeps off the water weight. I like the way I look without excess water. I'm not exactly lean, but I like the way I look. Not too plump; with water weight I just feel so fat. I'm aware that once I give it up, I'll regain all the water weight back so I'm looking to really slim down before I switch to a normal diet.
> 
> ...


 haha yes you can if ti was the only thing you ate, im not advising that though!

thats like 4 chocolate bars or something and nothing else, id be starving :lol:

The feeling/look you have in keto will be mainly in your head - others will not notice the difference.

Any progress photos would give a better idea, but its mainly for yourself. Take a photo of yourself regularly and compare because it doesnt lie like the mirror does to you. you can be objective.

You could even take a photo of yourself with and without your water weight (in/out of ketosis) a week a apart and youll see the difference isnt that notable if its like 4-5 lbs.

getting lean is a long process so just keep chipping away, ensure you dont eat too many or too few cals and dont overtrain.

youll get there. how much have you lost in total so far since the beggining?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> haha yes you can if ti was the only thing you ate, im not advising that though!
> 
> thats like 4 chocolate bars or something and nothing else, id be starving :lol:
> 
> ...


 I'd be feeling less sad if I ate a bar of chocolate daily. Lol. Perhaps I can do that once I'm done with keto. Like I've said, I'll probs give it another month or two.

I'll start with the photos. Not sure if I'm in keto right now but I think I am. I'm on my fourth day into the diet and been keeping my carbs low, so  Maybe I'll take pics over the weekend. Then compare them to when I'm done with keto.

What will happen if I overtrain? I doubt I ever overtrain, though. And I started this log weighing 168lbs, I'm now at 158lbs. So 10lbs.

A few weeks back I was at 155lbs then I got off of keto and gained water over the weekend because... donuts  Lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I'd be feeling less sad if I ate a bar of chocolate daily. Lol. Perhaps I can do that once I'm done with keto. Like I've said, I'll probs give it another month or two.
> 
> I'll start with the photos. Not sure if I'm in keto right now but I think I am. I'm on my fourth day into the diet and been keeping my carbs low, so  Maybe I'll take pics over the weekend. Then compare them to when I'm done with keto.
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt worry about overtraining right now, but usually its if you arent eating enough and working pout all the time. IF you did you would know about it becuase you would be f**ked, ha.

10lbs is good. have you stuck to your calorie defecit the whole time too?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt worry about overtraining right now, but usually its if you arent eating enough and working pout all the time. IF you did you would know about it becuase you would be f**ked, ha.
> 
> 10lbs is good. have you stuck to your calorie defecit the whole time too?


 Yes, I did. Even at keto, I was able to stay under 1600 cals/day, surprisingly. lol. Sometimes I go over 1600 when I snack on something but nothing more than 1800/day.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hiya Squatsxx, been sat on sideline reading through Thread, even Googled Keto..

Ketosis and Satiety

I've said before that it's possible to make the switch from being a "sugar burner" to a "fat burner." That's an oversimplified description, but I still don't see anything wrong with it.

What we're talking about here is how your metabolic state can shift to rely on glucose. This can happen through years or decades of ingesting far more glucose than your body needs.

So, what happens when you remove or reduce glucose intake from a person who is "sugar-adapted?" Well, they hate life for about three weeks because their cells are inefficient at using fat for fuel in the absence of glucose.

^^^ Came across the above and seems 1st Three Weeks are no fun, well according to -

https://rebootedbody.com/ketosis/


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

OldManLogan said:


> Hiya Squatsxx, been sat on sideline reading through Thread, even Googled Keto..
> 
> Ketosis and Satiety
> 
> ...


 Hi, OldManLogan!

That is so true - well in my case, the first two weeks was the hardest, but after that I became well adapted and barely hated life.

I just felt depressed lately because I miss eating 'normally' and I'd get jealous with the people at home especially when I see them eat all the delicious not-so-keto-friendly stuff. LOL

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Personally I would work out your maintence and just eat below that. You'll lose weight, have more energy and not feel depressed as you can eat the carbs or sweets whatever it is you crave and still lose weight as long as your eating less than you require. Then add some cardio to make the defecit even bigger and you'll lose, consistency and an enjoyable diet will yield great results


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Personally I would work out your maintence and just eat below that. You'll lose weight, have more energy and not feel depressed as you can eat the carbs or sweets whatever it is you crave and still lose weight as long as your eating less than you require. Then add some cardio to make the defecit even bigger and you'll lose, consistency and an enjoyable diet will yield great results


 I'll take this into consideration. Thank you


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Warm up
10 WGS
10 Toe Taps
10 IYT
5 minutes light jog

8 65lb barbell deadlifts
8 85lb barbell deadlifts
8 105lb barbell deadlifts

4x5 45lb (just the bar) clean grip front squats

Regression training:
6 20lb high pulls
6 30lb high pulls
2x6 40lb high pulls

3 45lb (oly bar weight) high pulls
- he made me try this to see how my form is

then more regression:

6 20lb high pulls to hand flips
6 30lb high pulls to hand flips
2x6 40lb high pulls to hand flips

3 45lb (oly bar weight) hang cleans
Got the perfect form on the first try, the last two lacked hip movements but he said they're not bad.

Finished my workout with another 5 minute run on the treadmill, 6.5% incline


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Warm up
10 2lb db IYT
10 toe taps

15 minutes treadmill HIIT
Additionally, during the HIIT, I was able to hit 1 mile in exactly 13 minutes. I know I haven't been tracking my runs lately, but 13 minutes for a mile is by far my best time.

Then proceeded with some circuit:

4 sets
30 second 8lb ball slams
30 second ea side 30lb cable core press (hold)

4 sets
15 ea side single leg hip raises
15 ea side step ups 
2x15 sec 20lb overhead db farmer's walk


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

BB Deadlift
Warm up:
10 65lb
8 85lb

Working sets:
3x8 105lbs

Goblet squats:
10 15lb warm up

Working:
10 reps:
20lb
25lb
30lb

Circuit:

3 sets
15 box jumps
15 25lb kb swings
12 30lb bb thrusters

3 sets, progressive (30,40,60)
elbow plank
left side plank
right side plank

cool down stretch


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Warm up
10 IYT
10 body weight squats
10 toe touch

--

5x5 oly bar weight cleans

--
Circuit:

4 sets
15 wall 10lb wall balls
5 (ea side) plank reaches

3 sets
15 explosive hip thrusts
10 10lb bb thrusters
5m farmer's walk

--

cool down stretch


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

foam roller warm up
10 IYT warm up
10 toe touch

--

5 sets
5 oly bar weight cleans
20 sec ea side cable core press

4 sets
12 30lb goblet squats
15 10lb db push press

3 sets
12 inverted cable rows
12 ea side single leg hip thrusts
15lb ea hand overhead farmer's walk

5 sets
2 min, 1 min HIIT on stationary bike

cool down stretch


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Also found these 'keto inducing' supps on Amazon and I was wondering if any of these are worth the money? Has anybody tried them?

https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Keto-Exogenous-Ketone-Supplement/dp/B01M7XI35O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1502955538&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=keto&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/KETO-DRIVE-BHB-Salts-Beta-Hydroxybutyrates/dp/B06W5RN2LQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502955538&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=keto&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072VV4RH5?th=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MXVJ4YX?psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirect/picassoRedirect.html/ref=dp_sp_detail_6?ie=UTF8&adId=A02086951SC7GHW3EB4TY&qualifier=1502955544&id=7226536613338725&widgetName=sp_detail&url=%2Fdp%2FB0725M6XWD%3Fpsc%3D1

They have pretty decent reviews, but I don't exactly trust amazon reviews lol so I need to hear some of your thoughts on this


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> Also found these 'keto inducing' supps on Amazon and I was wondering if any of these are worth the money? Has anybody tried them?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Keto-Exogenous-Ketone-Supplement/dp/B01M7XI35O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1502955538&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=keto&psc=1
> 
> ...


 John Meadows can answer the question for you...


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> John Meadows can answer the question for you...


 Hey, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing this!


 No problem. How long have you been keto?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> No problem. How long have you been keto?


 I started April of this year, and swung out of the diet after 12 weeks. I lost a looot of weight during the period but gained some water weight back right after lol. I've tried to swing back in a few times already, but has been failing. This week, I started again. But with my training routine lately, I'm not sure if I should still pursue keto because my lifts might suffer. How about you? Are you doing keto, too?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

foam roller warm up
10 IYT
10 toe tocuch

Deadlift
4x12 90lbs

4 sets
12 ea side lateral wall balls, 14lb
30 sec plank

4 sets
12 ball slams, 12lb
8 30lb goblet squats

4 sets
12 explosive hip thrusts
25 lb ea hand farmer's
15 25lb kb wsings

2 minutes sprint, 9kph

And practiced my cleans

3x8 oly bar


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> I started April of this year, and swung out of the diet after 12 weeks. I lost a looot of weight during the period but gained some water weight back right after lol. I've tried to swing back in a few times already, but has been failing. This week, I started again. But with my training routine lately, I'm not sure if I should still pursue keto because my lifts might suffer. How about you? Are you doing keto, too?


 Not exactly Keto. But I have Keto levels of carbs on non training days and only 116 on a training day (all post workout)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303668-robbies-powerliftin-log/


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Not exactly Keto. But I have Keto levels of carbs on non training days and only 116 on a training day (all post workout)
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303668-robbies-powerliftin-log/


 You mean you consume all your carbs after your workouts?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> You mean you consume all your carbs after your workouts?


 Yep, a jacket potato in the first and second meal after workout.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> You mean you consume all your carbs after your workouts?


 This is called carb cycling.

As for keto inducing supplements, id leave them out personally.

There isnt any need for "faster" ketosis induction.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This is called carb cycling.
> 
> As for keto inducing supplements, id leave them out personally.
> 
> There isnt any need for "faster" ketosis induction.


 I've read about carb cycling and I am thinking of giving that a try. But do I really have to just consume my carbs post workouts? Or can I do it before? I just recently got back into ketosis, and my workouts last night suffered. I've made really good progress on my strength and endurance in the last four weeks and I feel like my hardwork was put t waste because of the diet. I mean, yeah no water weight and all, but I can't even load the bar when I squat. I like the way I look when I'm doing the diet but I like being able to nail my workouts more. So I think, going very low carb isn't suitable for my current training...

Or is there a way to stay in keto while properly utilizing my carbs? Say... can I eat carbs enough to fuel my lifts before my workout and still be able to stay in keto? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Post up your diet?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I've read about carb cycling and I am thinking of giving that a try. But do I really have to just consume my carbs post workouts? Or can I do it before? I just recently got back into ketosis, and my workouts last night suffered. I've made really good progress on my strength and endurance in the last four weeks and I feel like my hardwork was put t waste because of the diet. I mean, yeah no water weight and all, but I can't even load the bar when I squat. I like the way I look when I'm doing the diet but I like being able to nail my workouts more. So I think, going very low carb isn't suitable for my current training...
> 
> Or is there a way to stay in keto while properly utilizing my carbs? Say... can I eat carbs enough to fuel my lifts before my workout and still be able to stay in keto? Thank you in advance!


 Yeah with carb cycling you can eat carbs before workouts too, or even the entire day of a workout. Or another protocol is eat carbs only 1 or 2 days a week.

As for "utilizing carbs" in keto, not really. 60g of carbs just isnt enough to make a difference IME.

Easiest one is just eat a meal with a good amount of carbs before and after workout to give you the energy you need to workout and recover better.

As @Robbie has asked it might be a good idea to post your current diet (an example day).


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Post up your diet?





Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeah with carb cycling you can eat carbs before workouts too, or even the entire day of a workout. Or another protocol is eat carbs only 1 or 2 days a week.
> 
> As for "utilizing carbs" in keto, not really. 60g of carbs just isnt enough to make a difference IME.
> 
> ...


 Okay here's a sample of my meal (basically what I eat almost everyday when I try to stay on keto)

Breakfast:

2 eggs, scrambled, cooked in 1tbsp butter

30g cheese

80g bacon

442 cals

Lunch

Tuna salad

1 cup iceberg lettuce

475 cals

Snack 1

30g peanuts

Half an avocado

305 cals

Snack 2 (I usually take this preworkout)

Protein bar

190 cals

As for dinner, I usually skip dinner because I'm just not feeling hungry anymore, esp on keto. I find that the diet really keeps me feeling full.

total of 1412 cals, 59g protein, 12g fiber, 35 net carbs, 112g fat.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you ever used MCT oil?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Have you ever used MCT oil?


 Nopes, I haven't found any here.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Amazon!

Might be a better option than protein bar pre workout


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

You should try to eat something post workout. its not going to be good for recovery to not do so.

If it were me i'd try to add another 30g protein + some sort of carbs (unless you are dead set on keto) meal post workout

could even just be cottage cheese, eggs or a protein shake dependant on diet.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Amazon!
> 
> Might be a better option than protein bar pre workout


 Amazon does not ship here, sadly! I just ask my friends in the US to get me a few stuff and have them mailed here but even the mailing costs a lot - such a bummer.



Lifesizepenguin said:


> You should try to eat something post workout. its not going to be good for recovery to not do so.
> 
> If it were me i'd try to add another 30g protein + some sort of carbs (unless you are dead set on keto) meal post workout
> 
> could even just be cottage cheese, eggs or a protein shake dependant on diet.


 I got off of Keto. The diet makes me really sad! I'm just eating 'normally' now. Trying to stay under 1800. On lift days I eat more carbs than I do on my HIIT days. What do you usually eat post workout? Are simple carbs OK?

I followed this carb cycling guide online (I got it from a site called legion athletics) and this is what I came up with, if you could have a look at it and let me know if it will work ok that would be awesome:

High carb days:

2150 calories, 268g carbs, 168g protein, 44g fat

Low carb days:

1780 calories, 89g carbs, 168g protein, 84g fat

I might have to adjust my protein as the site said 1g per lb of body weight and last night I weighed, I dropped 6lbs. Thanks btw!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> Amazon does not ship here, sadly! I just ask my friends in the US to get me a few stuff and have them mailed here but even the mailing costs a lot - such a bummer.
> 
> I got off of Keto. The diet makes me really sad! I'm just eating 'normally' now. Trying to stay under 1800. On lift days I eat more carbs than I do on my HIIT days. What do you usually eat post workout? Are simple carbs OK?
> 
> ...


 Where abouts are you?

Post workout for me is tuna and a jacket potato.

I'd give the plan a go and then adjust after a few weeks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Amazon does not ship here, sadly! I just ask my friends in the US to get me a few stuff and have them mailed here but even the mailing costs a lot - such a bummer.
> 
> I got off of Keto. The diet makes me really sad! I'm just eating 'normally' now. Trying to stay under 1800. On lift days I eat more carbs than I do on my HIIT days. What do you usually eat post workout? Are simple carbs OK?
> 
> ...


 you DONT get an amazon delivery?! where the hell do you live, the moon?

Post workout I tend to have 1 scoop whey and 1 scoop of oats with water, then a meal about 2 hrs later.

its totally up to you though.

Id echo what robbie is saying here, it looks fine to me, just adjust your calories after a month to gauge progress. You may want to lower or raise dependant on how you feel/progress.

enjoy the carbs


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> Post workout for me is tuna and a jacket potato.
> 
> I'd give the plan a go and then adjust after a few weeks





Lifesizepenguin said:


> you DONT get an amazon delivery?! where the hell do you live, the moon?
> 
> Post workout I tend to have 1 scoop whey and 1 scoop of oats with water, then a meal about 2 hrs later.
> 
> ...


 Haha! I live in the Philippines. Some Amazon sellers ship here, but it's really expensive plus the tax. They freaking tax everything that arrives in your mail box here, it's crazy lol. Couldn't find a decent supplement store here either, other than GNC which sells overpriced stuff. lol so yea I just ask my friends in the US to grab some stuff for me and mail them or bring them home with them whenever they can. It's sad lol.

There's this dude at my gym who said I shouldn't be carb cycling yet because he thinks I haven't 'established' a lifting routine. Idk what he meant by that so now I am confused. Lol. He thinks that type of diet works best for bodybuilding and I am not bodybuilding so... that might be his point? Will it be OK for me to follow it still? Given that I'm basically training to improve my cleans and enhance my strength.

I want to give it a shot still, though. Do I really have to hit 1g/lb of body weight of protein daily? What happens if I don't? I have too many questions haha sorry.

The cycle I'm planning to follow is 3-1-3, btw. 3 days low carb then 1 high carb day then followed by another 3 days. Hope it works with my type of training lately.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

squatsxx said:


> Haha! I live in the Philippines. Some Amazon sellers ship here, but it's really expensive plus the tax. They freaking tax everything that arrives in your mail box here, it's crazy lol. Couldn't find a decent supplement store here either, other than GNC which sells overpriced stuff. lol so yea I just ask my friends in the US to grab some stuff for me and mail them or bring them home with them whenever they can. It's sad lol.
> 
> There's this dude at my gym who said I shouldn't be carb cycling yet because he thinks I haven't 'established' a lifting routine. Idk what he meant by that so now I am confused. Lol. He thinks that type of diet works best for bodybuilding and I am not bodybuilding so... that might be his point? Will it be OK for me to follow it still? Given that I'm basically training to improve my cleans and enhance my strength.
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh! You need to move then! 

Ignore the guy in the gym, carb cycling is fine for your type of training. There is a general over emphasis on carbs in diets, you'd be surprised how little you need to lift weights.

I would definitely make sure you hit your protein goal daily, you can be a bit more flexible with carbs and fats but protein should try and stay consistent


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Ahhhh! You need to move then!
> 
> Ignore the guy in the gym, carb cycling is fine for your type of training. There is a general over emphasis on carbs in diets, you'd be surprised how little you need to lift weights.
> 
> I would definitely make sure you hit your protein goal daily, you can be a bit more flexible with carbs and fats but protein should try and stay consistent


 I didnt realise I haven't replied.

Will do. Thanks so much! I'm having trouble on hitting my protein though.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

usual warm up

5x45lb back squats
5x65lb
2x5 85lb
5x95lb

5x5 RDL
85/95/105/125/135lbs

Goblet squats
4x12 35lbs

Leg curls
4x12 50lbs

Leg extensions
4x12 50lbs

Elliptical, 20 mins 3,000 strides

--

usual warm up

3 sets
5 oly bar cleans
30 sec plank

4 sets
12 hip thrusts
10 TRX push ups

4 sets
10 TRX inverted rows
10lb kb step ups, 10 ea side
35lb suitcase carry walk

1500 strides elliptical

--

active rest

25 minutes treadmill, 12.5% ave incline, 5kph ave speed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Buy a tub of whey?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> Haha! I live in the Philippines. Some Amazon sellers ship here, but it's really expensive plus the tax. They freaking tax everything that arrives in your mail box here, it's crazy lol. Couldn't find a decent supplement store here either, other than GNC which sells overpriced stuff. lol so yea I just ask my friends in the US to grab some stuff for me and mail them or bring them home with them whenever they can. It's sad lol.
> 
> There's this dude at my gym who said I shouldn't be carb cycling yet because he thinks I haven't 'established' a lifting routine. Idk what he meant by that so now I am confused. Lol. He thinks that type of diet works best for bodybuilding and I am not bodybuilding so... that might be his point? Will it be OK for me to follow it still? Given that I'm basically training to improve my cleans and enhance my strength.
> 
> ...


 I'm no expert but maybe what this guy wanted to tell is that you did not have to worry about complex protocol like carb cycling and that a regular diet might do the job just as well if you are not yet "advanced".

Anyway, congrats for taking the time to go the gym while you have a little kid.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I didnt realise I haven't replied.
> 
> Will do. Thanks so much! I'm having trouble on hitting my protein though.


 Carb cycling is fine if you enjoy low carb style diet but still want good energy for lifting.

Protein is super important, arguably the most important when lifting and in a defecit. although all macros have their role to play.

If you cant hit your goals, start supplementing whey or eating cottage cheese inbetween meals etc.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Usual warm up

overhead bb press
5x5 30lbs

bent over bb rows
warm up: 5 30/40/50lb
5x5 60lbs

Wide grip lat pull down
4x8 60lbs

cable core press
4x10 15 lb ea side

30 minutes treadmill 20% incline, 3kph

--

usual warm up

5x45lb back squats
5x65lb
2x5 85lb
5x95lb

5x5 RDL
85/95/105/125/135lbs

Goblet squats
4x12 35lbs

Leg curls
4x12 50lbs

Leg extensions
4x12 50lbs

Elliptical, 20 mins 3,000 strides

--

usual warm up

3 sets
5 oly bar cleans
30 sec plank

4 sets
12 hip thrusts
10 TRX push ups

4 sets
10 TRX inverted rows
10lb kb step ups, 10 ea side
35lb suitcase carry walk

1500 strides elliptical

--

foam roller
10 toe touch to squats
leg stretches

5x5
30lb back squats

2xbar weight RDL, warm up
5x5 105lbs

4x12 35lb goblet squats

1500 strides elliptical

--

I lost track of when was the last time I actually logged my workouts so I just typed my recent sets of workouts for this week from my phone.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Buy a tub of whey?


 On it. Probably going for ON? Or feed on protein bars.... I like the idea of more protein bars lol it satisfies my sweet tooth



Uryens said:


> I'm no expert but maybe what this guy wanted to tell is that you did not have to worry about complex protocol like carb cycling and that a regular diet might do the job just as well if you are not yet "advanced".
> 
> Anyway, congrats for taking the time to go the gym while you have a little kid.
> 
> Keep up the good work


 Hi, thank you! I try to make extra time for my workouts  And yeah I think so, too. I try not to stress about my diet too much lately, though. Just trying to do my thing and eat healthy, whether or not I strictly keep track of my macros.



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Carb cycling is fine if you enjoy low carb style diet but still want good energy for lifting.
> 
> Protein is super important, arguably the most important when lifting and in a defecit. although all macros have their role to play.
> 
> If you cant hit your goals, start supplementing whey or eating cottage cheese inbetween meals etc.


 Cottage cheese!! I like cheese lol. Alrighty, thank you. Like I said above, trying not to stress so much about the diet and I feel a lot better now. Lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> Cottage cheese!! I like cheese lol. Alrighty, thank you. Like I said above, trying not to stress so much about the diet and I feel a lot better now. Lol


 Glad to hear it, remember its a lifestyle choice and a permanent change, so at least try to make it fun/interesting. anxiety is no good


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Yesterday's workout:

usual warm up
IYT
toe touch to squat
some static stretching

--

Front squats
2x8 bar weight
2x8 55lbs
working:
5x5 65lbs, failed at 3rd rep on the last set, but still carried on with doing the last two.

RDL
2x8 65lb, warm up
working
5x5 115lbs, no straps this time. Last time I did my deadlifts with wrist straps to help but I want to assess my strength without the help of the straps this time. So far it was ok, struggling a little with the grip but hopefully it will get better. Just don't want to be too dependent on the straps

4x12 35lb goblet squats

10 minutes light jog on the treadmill; wasn't the best as the legs are sore lol

cool down stretch

--

today's workout:

usual warm up
IYT
toe touch to squats
some static stretching

4 sets, no rest in between
12 8lb medicine ball slams
6 elbow plank to shoulder touch

4 sets, no rest in between
12 20lb kb swings
10 TRX push ups

3 sets, no rest in between
10 TRX inverted rows
10 step ups, 8lb kb
10lb overhead farmer's walk

12 minute run on the treadmill, 7.5kph ave speed

cool down stretch


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Here's basically this week's workouts:

Monday:

usual warm up/stretching

Deadlifts:
2x8 65lb, warm up
working set:
5x5 125lbs

Front squats:
2x8 bar weight, warm up
working set:
5x5 65lbs
Form has been a lot better, squats deeper. No failing this time, I was able to squat continuously set after set without feeling fatigued, excepet for the last set where my friend noticed I was leaning very slightly forward in my last two reps. He said it's probs because my muscles are tired but they're not so bad

Single leg deadlift
4x10 ea side, bodyweight

12 minute light jog on the treadmill

cool down stretch

Tuesday:

Usual warm up/stretching

Circuit:

5 sets
5 ea side 15lb lateral wall balls
30 sec elbow plank
no rest in bet sets

4 sets
12 25lb KB swings
15 ball slams, 8lb
no rest in bet sets

3 sets
10 TRX inverted rows
15 hip thrusts
30lb suitcase carry walk

3 minute sprint

cool down stretch

Wednesday:

Usual warm up/stretching
IYT, foam roller

bb overhead press
2x8 20lb, warm up
5x5 20lb, working set
--sticking to light weights since I have yet to improve my form

bent over row
2x10 50lb warm up
5x5 70lb, working set

wide grip lat
2x10 60lb
2x10 70lb

1,200 strides on the elliptical

Thursday:

usual warm up/stretching

circuit:

Did sets of hiit that basically focuses on improving my stability and agility

3 sets

5 ea side single leg hop

5 ea side single leg lateral hop

5 ea side single leg hop with 180 degree turn

10 6lb ball slams

20 deadbugs

3 sets

2 different drills on the speed/agility ladder

3x10 face pulls

3x10 ea side one arm db press


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

How long are your workouts?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> How long are your workouts?


 An hour to an hour and a half usually, including my post-lift cardio during my lift days. On my circuit days, it's usually just under 45 minutes or so.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

usual warm up/stretching

4 sets
15 ball slams, 8lb
8 plank with shoulder touch

4 sets
12 20lb kb swings
10 TRX push ups

3 sets
12 TRX inverted row
8 [ea foot] single leg squats
30lb kb farmer's walk

20 minutes on the treadmill, first 10 minutes light to moderate jog, other 10 was inclined walk at 20%

Cool down stretch


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Okay got a little busy that I haven't logged but here's basically the missed workouts:

Tuesday:
usual warm up/stretching

circuit: I forgot the entire routine but it was the usual 3 sets of different circuits with very minimal rest.

Wednesday:

usuap warm up/stretch

BB overhead press
2x8 20lb, warm up
5x5 30lb working sets

Bent over bb row
2x10 50lb, warm up
5x5 70lb, working sets

wide grip lat
4x8 70lb

Thursday:

usual warm up/stretch

circuit:

4 sets
15 squat to wall balls
12 plank reach
no rest in between

3 sets
I totally forgot this set too (my goodness lol)

3 sets
12 kneeling lunge
12 TRX inverted rows
15lb overhead kb farmer's walk


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Been busy; forgot to log the past days' workouts but I'll try my best to remember every single one of them and type em down here lol

Circuit
4 rounds
10 5m back&forth run, tapping the ground after each rep
20 sec mountain climbers
no rest in between

4 sets
8lb squats to wall balls
5 each leg, lunge with 5lb lateral raise
10 sit up to hip up

4 sets
10 squat thrust
12 trx inverted row
30lb farmer's walk

15 minute jog on the treadmill, 7.5% ave incline
10 minute indoor bike HIIT

--

Legs

Back squats
8 bar weight warm up
4x8 bar weight
- had to deload on my back squats as I haven't been eating carbs

RDL
8 bar weight warm up
working:
8 95lb
2x8 115lb
8 130lbs, strapped

goblet squats
4x12 20/25lbs

accessory:

leg curl
leg extensions
4x12 60lb

--

Today's workout:

My friend whom I train with every day is MIA, so one of the gym coaches gave me a work out after I finished my first set of circuit - and I thought I was gonna die..but I didn't. Made it lol

4 sets
14lb lateral wall balls
30 sec plank
--

He described these sets with an RPE of 8

4 sets
12 cable deadlift, 60lb
12 push press, 20lb

4 sets
12 ea leg, single-leg box squats
12 50lb bent over row

4 sets
12 10lb bb curl & press
12 triceps rope pushdown

Finisher:
3 rounds
30 rope slams
20 jump rope
10 high knees
5 burpees


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Legs:

usual warm up/stretch

10 minutes stationary bike

front squats
warm up sets:
5 55lbs
5 65lbs
working:
5x5 75lbs

deadlifts
warm up:
1x8 95lbs
5 135lbs
working:
5x5 155lbs

leg ext
lying leg curl
4x12 70lbs

finisher:

8 sets
20 sec exercise, 10 sec rest
box jumps
KB sled, 35lb kb
rope pull
skier's swing, 15lbs db

cool down stretch


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Very good DL.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Missed out on logging but here are some of my past workouts:

Bb bent over row
2x8 60lbs, warm up
5x5 70lbs working set

wide grip lat pulldown
4x12 50lbs

seated low row
4x15 50lbs

One arm bent over db row
4x12 20lbs

Bb curl
4x12 20lbs, straight bar

Db curl
4x12 5lbs

finisher
10 rounds
20 sec work, 10 sec rest
squat jacks
inchworm/walk outs
toe taps
35lb kb swings


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Usual stretch/warm up

Deadlifts
2x8 85lbs
5x5 155lbs working sets

Front squats
2x6 bar weight warm up
4x6 65lbs

Accessories

Leg press
Deloaded down to 70% but increased reps
So that's 4x15 160lbs

Same with leg curl and extension
4x12 35lbs

Calf raises
2 sets of 20


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Overhead press
2x8 30lbs, warm up
5x5 40lbs
Looking forward to lift a standard oly bar over my head by the following week - hopefully.

Seated chest press
4x15 20lbs

Seated shoulder press
4x15 10lbs

Triceps push down
4x15 20lbs

Finisher

8 rounds
20 sec work, 10 sec rest
Ball slams, 8lbs
Burpees
Dumbbell clean and press, 15lbs


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

For today we tested my deadlift 1RM

My usual 5x5 working is 165lbs, so for my warm up:

50% - 95lbs - 8 reps - 2 mins rest, double overhand, strapless
60% - 115lbs - 5 reps - 2 mins rest, double overhand, strapless
70% - 135lbs - 3 reps - 3 mins rest, double overhand, strapless
80% - 155lbs - 1 rep - 3 mins rest, mixed grip, belted
90% - 175lbs - 1 rep - 5 minutes rest, mixed grip, belted
100% - 190lbs - 1 rep - 5 minutes rest, mixed grip, belted

Initially we thought I'd stop at 190 cuz that was our estimated 1RM, but was able to pull past it

200llbs - 1 rep - 5 minutes rest, mixed grip, belted
210lbs - 1 rep - 5 minutes rest, mixed grip, belted
215lbs - 1 rep - 5 minutes rest, mixed grip, belted

For my first attempt at 215, my form wasn't the best so I rested for a bit and gave it another go. Unfortunately, I was drained and wasn't able to pull it completely. But anyway, still happy with the numbers!

PS
These lifts are carb-less as it's my 3rd day into keto.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Pulls:

Bent over rows
4x8 60lbs

Wide grip lat pull down
4x10 60lbs

Low row
4x10 60lbs

Straight arm pull down
4x12 20lbs

Face pulls
4x12 15lbs

Bicep curls
4x8 30lbs

DB hammer curls
4x12 10lbs

Finisher

8 rounds
20:10
Rainbow slams
Squat jacks
Rope slams
Lateral hop + burpees


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey guys!

Sorry I haven't been on lately - been busy!

So since the 1 RM test I just felt so fatigued, so I started deloading this week. My friends think it could help me up my numbers again so I'll see how it works.

Also I'm gonna try my best to keep this log posted. I know I've been terrible lol.

Hope all is well with you all, though!


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

BOR
bar weight warm up
5x5 65

Lat pulldown
4x6 50lbs

low row
3x12 40lbs

single arm db bent over rows
3x12 20lbs


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Deadlifts
5x5 135lbs, increased my working to about 60%

Front squats
4x6 65lbs

Leg press
4x12 150lbs

Lying leg curl
4x12 50lbs

Leg extensions
4x12 60lbs


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Overhead press
5x5 45lbs, went back to bar weight but there's a little struggle when I push the bar up but it's manageable.

Chest press
4x12 60lbs

Flyes
4x12 20lbs

shoulder raise machine
4x12 20lbs

lateral shoulder raise
4x12 10lbs

Triceps pushdown
4x12 20lbs


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz...I3LTg1MTAtYmZmNDViZTc2YzYw/view?ddrp=1&hl=en#Alright so for the New Year's I started a new program.

I really want to like build strength so I figured I'd follow Jim Wendler's 5-3-1.

So I just finished the first week, kept my numbers on a spreadsheet, but I'm still logging the numbers here anyway.

Okay so for the four main lifts:

Deadlift/Bench/Squats/Overhead Press

Deadlift:
Set 1: 125x5
Set 2: 145x5
Set 3: 165x8 - I like did a total of 13 on this because I thought it's 3rd set plus a fourth of AMRAP. My bad lol

Bench: 
Set 1: 45x5
Set 2: 50x5
Set 3: 55x9

Squat:
Set 1: 55x5
Set 2: 65x5
Set 3: 75x6


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

2 weeks into 5-3-1  , going in on three this week.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I run wendler's 531 as well.

how are you finding it?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I run wendler's 531 as well.
> 
> how are you finding it?


 I didn't realize I haven't replied, my bad!

I love it. So far, my squats have improved a lot. My military press is still not that great though, I struggle with the amrap set most of the time.. but hopefully it'll get better.

How has it worked for you? I was wondering if I can include my power cleans in that program? What do you think?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

squatsxx said:


> I didn't realize I haven't replied, my bad!
> 
> I love it. So far, my squats have improved a lot. My military press is still not that great though, I struggle with the amrap set most of the time.. but hopefully it'll get better.
> 
> How has it worked for you? I was wondering if I can include my power cleans in that program? What do you think?


 531 has been amazing for strength. although in a defecit its been very tough to keep up the volume.

AMRAP is great in my opinion a working set that you go all out on. however i find only going amrap on last set on your 3 and 1 rep weeks gives my body time to rest between cycles rather than hitting a pb every week.

power cleans can go as an assistance exercise or your BBB sets (if you do that modification). i would do them on deadlift day as a finisher personally.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 531 has been amazing for strength. although in a defecit its been very tough to keep up the volume.
> 
> AMRAP is great in my opinion a working set that you go all out on. however i find only going amrap on last set on your 3 and 1 rep weeks gives my body time to rest between cycles rather than hitting a pb every week.
> 
> power cleans can go as an assistance exercise or your BBB sets (if you do that modification). i would do them on deadlift day as a finisher personally.


 Thanks for the thoughts, @Lifesizepenguin ! I really wanted to like increase my weights on my cleans so I just incorporated them as a separate workout. It's my fifth core lift for my 5/3/1. Hopefully it goes well. I really like the progress I'm making on this program so far.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Weeks 1 & 2 for my 2nd cycle of 5/3/1 plus my cleans. I never keep track of my auxiliary lifts anymore but I probably should...


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

I haven't updated this log... anyway, here's my 3rd cycle for 5/3/1.

Presses are just horrible, which are my weakest lifts.. squats too because I was being OC that my form isn't perfect so I had to polish the form first before I go back to increasing my squats.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Alright, so I'll be stopping by to finally update my log. LOL. I've been very slow on that, but yeah. Training was continued as usual. Still running 5/3/1, but in the past weeks, I have added some auxiliary lifts to hopefully help me on getting stronger for the main lifts. Pushes were my weakest, OHP to be exact, in case anybody noticed that.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

A few weeks into training with these lifts, and I have to say that my presses have gone decently. I normally can't even lift past my top set on 5/3/1 for my OHP, but now they're doing alright. Still not where I want the numbers to be, but I like that they're getting better. Also, I've been taking that movement specifically more seriously because I've been really trying to get it on with my Olympic lifts. Girl can finally clean and jerk - a while back, I can only do hang cleans and was very uncomfortable with picking the bar from the floor. But yeah, progress is progress.

For the cleans alone, the load is also pretty decent. For the jerk.. I only practice with the bar as I am still not 100% on putting on plates on them. Haha still a little scared that I might not be able to put the weight over my head, but I shall keep practicing that, and hopefully next week I can try to put on load.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure you can clean and jerk and also do something with the load :whistling:

Keep up the good work my little Giana x :thumbup1:


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm sure you can clean and jerk and also do something with the load :whistling:
> 
> Keep up the good work my little Giana x :thumbup1:


 I. AM. NOT. LITTLE. :rage:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> I. AM. NOT. LITTLE. :rage:


 Depends what we're referring to. :lol:


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Depends what we're referring to. :lol:


 Excuse me, as I have to do my deadlifts.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

So I went to a crossfit gym yesterday to practice my Oly lifts.

Dammm crossfitters made me do their "WOD" before my lifts. I died a little.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> So I went to a crossfit gym yesterday to practice my Oly lifts.
> 
> Dammm crossfitters made me do their "WOD" before my lifts. I died a little.


 Thought you were joking when you sent me that message about CrossFit. Giana, your going down in my estimations quicker than @Heavyassweights does on @The-Real-Deal. X


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> So I went to a crossfit gym yesterday to practice my Oly lifts.
> 
> Dammm crossfitters made me do their "WOD" before my lifts. I died a little.


 Is CrossFit really as bad as people make out Lol I can't believe people actually do kipping pull-ups?!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Thought you were joking when you sent me that message about CrossFit. Giana, your going down in my estimations quicker than @Heavyassweights does on @The-Real-Deal. X


 Other way about mate

bigger bench gets the head


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Other way about mate
> 
> bigger bench gets the head


 Me thinks the man doth protest too much...

Video or it never happened....


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Is CrossFit really as bad as people make out Lol I can't believe people actually do kipping pull-ups?!


 I have no personal problem with CrossFit, whatsoever. In fact, five years ago, back when I was only starting with working out and stuff, I used to admire Crossfit and even saw it as a "sport." Like, no sh*t, most of the crossfitters I've seen have unbelievable endurance (something I lack, unfortunately, lol).

But when I got into powerlifting and started working with CPTs, I've learned a lot about proper movement and how important form is. Personally, I think most "Crossfit" exercises sacrifice form. Just like when I walked into the Crossfit gym yesterday, I've seen people do 50 reps of deadlifts (timed) with their backs awful arched. No lat engagement, no core tightness, no nothing!! I feel like these people are putting themselves at higher risk of injuries. Lol.. just my two cents, though.

Also.. their Olympic lift forms were also slightly off. Cleans were done with no explosion from the hips, so were the snatches. Add up to that the fact that the gym owner approached me and asked what my lifting background is..where I learned to lift...and if my Oly lifts were learned from YouTube. What's with "coaches" and YouTube? They make it seem like learning off of Youtube is taboo. LOL

I'd say.. I walked into that gym and was given that strange look like I'm the weakest being there is - idk if it's just here, but where I live, if you're new to a gym then you'll probably get the "look."

Showed the bitc*ez how this lady does her clean and jerk and... *drops mic**

Can't wait to workout there again. Hahhaah


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Thought you were joking when you sent me that message about CrossFit. Giana, your going down in my estimations quicker than @Heavyassweights does on @The-Real-Deal. X


 I'm lost lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> I have no personal problem with CrossFit, whatsoever. In fact, five years ago, back when I was only starting with working out and stuff, I used to admire Crossfit and even saw it as a "sport." Like, no sh*t, most of the crossfitters I've seen have unbelievable endurance (something I lack, unfortunately, lol).
> 
> But when I got into powerlifting and started working with CPTs, I've learned a lot about proper movement and how important form is. Personally, I think most "Crossfit" exercises sacrifice form. Just like when I walked into the Crossfit gym yesterday, I've seen people do 50 reps of deadlifts (timed) with their backs awful arched. No lat engagement, no core tightness, no nothing!! I feel like these people are putting themselves at higher risk of injuries. Lol.. just my two cents, though.
> 
> ...


 I've seen cross fit games and even though done rugby football etc it'd take a lot to meet their endurance BUT you're right, the majority don't worry about form and they are very reckless sometimes. Probably because of the 'oh it's just a bit of fun' and 'teamwork' aspects make people not take exercises seriously until they snap...

Some are absolute tanks and do it properly, others, well, look like average people

You got the look? Not cool, especially from CrossFitters to a powerlifter lol that's like the skinny kid in year 8 mugging a 6th former off lol

Gotta love working out at gyms like that though, I get massively pumped when I train at 'thegym' and they mug me off until I drop PBs in front of them?? lol


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> I've seen cross fit games and even though done rugby football etc it'd take a lot to meet their endurance BUT you're right, the majority don't worry about form and they are very reckless sometimes. Probably because of the 'oh it's just a bit of fun' and 'teamwork' aspects make people not take exercises seriously until they snap...
> 
> Some are absolute tanks and do it properly, others, well, look like average people
> 
> ...


 Didn't realize I haven't replied - sorry! Haha

Yeah.. got that "look" lol but nevertheless I enjoyed my workout there. My usual gym doesn't have bumper plates and since I'm getting myself into Olympic lifting, I went to that gym because they got the stuff I need. It's the people who work out there that I kind of don't like lol. Plus.. the gym owner. Just found out he isn't certified of anything so... how dare he correct my clean and jerk form. LOL

Might go back there tomorrow... depends on my mood. But really thinking about just buying my own Olympic bar and a few bumper plates to start with. Might be best to just train those lifts at home. I think I have already mastered the movement, and I don't really need any form correcting (like what they tried to do to me in that gym - even asked me to stop using power from my hips during the clean... crazy!) or do I, @AestheticManlet ? :confused1:

And right? They give you a nasty look until you start lifting real heavy with nice form...next thing ya know their jaws are droppin.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> Didn't realize I haven't replied - sorry! Haha
> 
> Yeah.. got that "look" lol but nevertheless I enjoyed my workout there. My usual gym doesn't have bumper plates and since I'm getting myself into Olympic lifting, I went to that gym because they got the stuff I need. It's the people who work out there that I kind of don't like lol. Plus.. the gym owner. Just found out he isn't certified of anything so... how dare he correct my clean and jerk form. LOL
> 
> ...


 Seen vids look fine to me focus on increasing them your stronger than what your lifting.

Also always power from hips... :whistling:


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> Didn't realize I haven't replied - sorry! Haha
> 
> Yeah.. got that "look" lol but nevertheless I enjoyed my workout there. My usual gym doesn't have bumper plates and since I'm getting myself into Olympic lifting, I went to that gym because they got the stuff I need. It's the people who work out there that I kind of don't like lol. Plus.. the gym owner. Just found out he isn't certified of anything so... how dare he correct my clean and jerk form. LOL
> 
> ...


 There's hardly any gyms here with full Olympic equipment that I'm aware of. It's weird how it's the CrossFit gyms with that stuff but they don't really use it properly...

Ahhh yes the self qualified trainer we love those people. I saw a "PT" deadlifting with a round back once, lol. He told me he was working his legs :whistling:

If you have the space and money go for it I'd say. They're relatively safe to do at home other than squatting but then you can just ditch the bar so it's not really dangerous. More dangerous having noobs telling you not to use your hips...

Everyone knows it's all in the hips....after all, hips don't lie!

People's jaws drop because they're shallow little creatures lol no one believes my qualifications because I'm "small" so I keep shtum until I fix their diet and form haha


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Seen vids look fine to me focus on increasing them your stronger than what your lifting.
> 
> Also always power from hips... :whistling:


 Me gots strong hips!!!



Iron Lou said:


> There's hardly any gyms here with full Olympic equipment that I'm aware of. *It's weird how it's the CrossFit gyms with that stuff but they don't really use it properly...*
> 
> Ahhh yes the self qualified trainer we love those people. I saw a "PT" deadlifting with a round back once, lol. He told me he was working his legs :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Yes! I find it weird too that Crossfit gyms have all the toys but most of the people who go there can't utilize them properly. Haha. I dislike it when someone tries to correct people but they themselves don't even know what they're saying.

I'll see if I can get a bar and a few plates for myself. I really want to focus on those lifts and have been thinking of competing next year. I found this certification for olympic lifting and the only prerequisite is to have competition experience for at least a year so I'll see how that goes! I've never really competed before so definitely this is going to be an entirely different experience 

And tru dat... hips don't lie. Haha!


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

squatsxx said:


> ! I find it weird too that Crossfit gyms have all the toys but most of the people who go there can't utilize them properly. Haha. I dislike it when someone tries to correct people but they themselves don't even know what they're saying.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a bar and a few plates for myself. I really want to focus on those lifts and have been thinking of competing next year. I found this certification for olympic lifting and the only prerequisite is to have competition experience for at least a year so I'll see how that goes! I've never really competed before so definitely this is going to be an entirely different experience
> 
> And tru dat... hips don't lie. Haha!


 Might be worth asking the gyms in the area if they have any kit they want rid of? Otherwise strength shop have olympic kit and they're a decent brand.

I haven't competed in PL, as much as I've thought about it but if BB is anything to go by, I found the comp I did really fun but it was a steep learning curve.

A Competition lift is different to a gym lift that's all I would say. Some people smash PR in the gym others do it on comp day.

Look for a competition to do later this year? I looked through your lifts and you're very strong.

What certificate is it you're looking at?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Iron Lou said:


> Might be worth asking the gyms in the area if they have any kit they want rid of? Otherwise strength shop have olympic kit and they're a decent brand.
> 
> I haven't competed in PL, as much as I've thought about it but if BB is anything to go by, I found the comp I did really fun but it was a steep learning curve.
> 
> ...


 Great idea! I might look and see if any of the gyms here have some stuff they might not need anymore that I need. Thank you 

The certification is basically an Olympic lifting coaching certification. If I get it, I'd be a CPT that specializes in Olympic lifts. It's from Catalyst Athletics.. Idk if that's recognized worldwide but I wanna take it for all the modules (I'm more interested in picking up techniques than being certified to teach), and if I ever choose a change of career..then an Olympic lift coaching certificate can be handy.


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Okay so I did a little change in my program in the past week. A 'friend' and I are on a bet. I was dared to pull 300lbs before I'm 25, which is like 4 weeks from now. Not sure if I'll be able to make it, but I can only try!

Current 1RM for the deadlift is at 250lbs, although Wendler has an estimate of 271. If it were accurate, then I have four weeks to hopefully add 29lbs to my deadlift. We'll see how it'll work.

For the new program, here's what it looks like:

















For the rest of my lifts, they're still on 5/3/1.

Already gone through week 1 and it went alright. I know these are baby weights compared to @AestheticManlet's numbers but this girl can only try! Bahaha.

For the diet, I'm trying to eat as clean as much as possible. Not really counting cals, but I've wanted to only get all the energy from whole foods. So no milk tea for now, and also cut back on the sweets (I'm dying.)

The typical daily meals would be:

Breakfast

1 cup oats, 1 cup unsweetened chocolate almond milk

Snack:

PB & Rice cakes

Lunch:

Pan seared chicken breasts with a side of veggies

Snack:

Cup of coffee with milk (can't rid of the milk - sorry!)

Dinner:

Same as lunch.. because f work.

As for supplements, I am currently on a few:

Last week I ordered a bunch of stuff from MyProtein. Just waiting for them to arrive.

For PWO:

Currently on Redon1's Total War [https://supplementreviews.com/redcon1/total-war] and it's alright for me. The reviews def weren't lying.I've been actually using this for more than a month now.

And well, I also received a tub of C4 50x [http://www.gnc.com/nitric-oxide/CellucorC450x.html] from a client. Couldn't say no to his kindness, so I accepted it. Lol I do love the flavor though, and I sometimes mix it with my Total War for a more explosive PWO. Tbh, c4 alone doesn't do the job.

Alright, I'll keep my log updated on the progress. And hopefully I reach 300 before I'm 25. Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

squatsxx said:


> Okay so I did a little change in my program in the past week. A 'friend' and I are on a bet. I was dared to pull 300lbs before I'm 25, which is like 4 weeks from now. Not sure if I'll be able to make it, but I can only try!
> 
> Current 1RM for the deadlift is at 250lbs, although Wendler has an estimate of 271. If it were accurate, then I have four weeks to hopefully add 29lbs to my deadlift. We'll see how it'll work.
> 
> ...


 Good luck hun my lifts are weak asf for a guy anyway so wouldn't compare to me :lol: .

The c4 you need more like 2 servings for your bodyweight for the creatine nitrate. I'd also dose it minimum 45 mins preworkout although nitrates have a long half life you could dose it few hours before hand.

I'll WhatsApp you later hun been away just got back and I'm fvcked x


----------

